# هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية



## برنابا01 (13 مايو 2007)

هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية
وما الحكمة من وجودها
وهل يستطيع الاطفال قرائتها بدون رقيب 
وهل لا تشعر ون  بخجل اذا ما تم قراءة هذه النصوص في الكنيسة مع وجود جمع من الناس واختلاط الجنسين


----------



## برنابا01 (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*

في انتظار الاجابة لاعطاء النصوص


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*



برنابا01 قال:


> هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية
> وما الحكمة من وجودها
> وهل يستطيع الاطفال قرائتها بدون رقيب
> وهل لا تشعر ون  بخجل اذا ما تم قراءة هذه النصوص في الكنيسة مع وجود جمع من الناس واختلاط الجنسين


 
لا يا عزيزي لا يوجد بالكتاب المقدس الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية
لا نشعر بخجل عندما نقرا هذه النصوص في الكنيسة وهي لها معاني روحانية وليس دلالة جنسية


----------



## برنابا01 (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*



ana 100 100 قال:


> لا يا عزيزي لا يوجد بالكتاب المقدس الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية
> لا نشعر بخجل عندما نقرا هذه النصوص في الكنيسة وهي لها معاني روحانية وليس دلالة جنسية




يعني في الفاظ بس انتم تفسرونها بمعاني روحية


----------



## My Rock (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*



برنابا01 قال:


> هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية
> وما الحكمة من وجودها
> وهل يستطيع الاطفال قرائتها بدون رقيب
> وهل لا تشعر ون بخجل اذا ما تم قراءة هذه النصوص في الكنيسة مع وجود جمع من الناس واختلاط الجنسين


 
بلا لف و دوران يا عزيزي
نعرف ان قصدك ما جاء في سفر نشيد الانشاد 
و السفر ذكر ثديي المرأة بالاشارة الى الرضاعة و التغذية و لم ترد لغرض الاثارة او طريقتها
فاذا كنت مسلم محروم تشتعل فيك الثغرة الجنسية لسماعك كلمة ثدي, فهذه مشكلتك و ليست مشكلة الله
اضافة الى ان الله خلق الثديين لغرض الرضاعة لا لغرض اشتعال شهوتك بمجرد سماعها
فمشيئة الله و خلقه للاشياء لا يعتمد على طريقة تقبلك و فهمك لها

سلام و نعمة


----------



## برنابا01 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*



My Rock قال:


> بلا لف و دوران يا عزيزي
> نعرف ان قصدك ما جاء في سفر نشيد الانشاد
> و السفر ذكر ثديي المرأة بالاشارة الى الرضاعة و التغذية و لم ترد لغرض الاثارة او طريقتها
> فاذا كنت مسلم محروم تشتعل فيك الثغرة الجنسية لسماعك كلمة ثدي, فهذه مشكلتك و ليست مشكلة الله
> ...



شكلك انت ما بتقرا كتابك كثير او ما بتعرف معنى الي بتقراه
مين الي حكالك انه معنى ما ورد الرضاعة
واذا افترضنا جدلا ان معنى كلمة ثدي ودلالتها رضاعه 
فما دلالة الفخذ والعنق والزنا والمضاجعة والغتصاب والمعاشرة وغيرها


----------



## برنابا01 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لانه نسخ و لصق*


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*

*الاعتراضات على سفر نشيد الانشاد والرد عليها
بقلم القمص زكريا بطرس

مقدمة​    الواقع إن الاقتراب من سفر نشيد الأناشيد، يشبه الاقتراب من الشجرة المشتعلة، بالنار المقدسة، التي رآها موسى النبي، حيث قال له الرب: "يا موسى! اخلع نعل رجليك لأن الموضع الذي أنت واقف عليه أرض مقدسة" (أع7: 37) .

وهذا ما ذُكِر في القرآن أيضا: "أن ياموسى اخلع نعليك إنك بالوادي المقدس طوى" (سورة طه20: 12) .

والواقع أن الإنسان يلبس نعلا في قدميه للحماية من شوك الأرض الملعونة، التي قال الرب عنها لآدم "ملعونةٌ الأرضُ بسببك ... وشوكا وحسكا تنبت لك" (تك3: 17و18) .

ولكن إذا ما ترك الإنسان الأرض الملعونة بشوكها، وبدأ يقف على الأرض المقدسة بطهرها، وجب عليه أن يخلع ذلك النعل، من جهة، من أجل قداسة المكان، تماما مثلما يحدث في الدخول إلى أماكن العبادة. ومن جهة أخرى،  ليترك لحواسه أن تستشعر قداسة هذه الأرض المباركة، دون ما عائق. فخلع النعلين يشير إلى التحرر من العوامل المادية التي تقيد انطلاقة الروح في هذا الطريق الروحي. ومن هنا نستطيع أن نفهم ما قصده السيد المسيح بقوله: "الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة" (يوحنا 6 : 63)، وكذلك ما قاله بولس الرسول: "الانسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لأنه عنده جهالة، أما الروحي فيحكم في كل شيء .." (1كورنثوس 2: 14)  ولعل هذا هو ما دعى السيد المسيح أن يحذر قائلا: "لا ترموا درركم قدام الخنازير لئلا تدوسها بأقدامها، وتلتفت فتمزقكم" (متى7: 6) . 

لهذا فعندما نقترب من سفر نشيد الأناشيد، بسمو معانيه ورموزه، علينا أن نخلع نعل المادية، والأفكار الشهوانية، ونتقدم في قداسة الفكر ونقاوة القلب، لأن: "كلَّ شيء طاهر للطاهرين، أما للنجسين وغير المؤمنين، فليس شيء طاهر، بل قد تنجس ذهنهم أيضا وضميرهم" (تيطس1: 15) .

وأحب أن أطمئن إخوانَنا المسلمين أن علماء الكتاب المقدس سواء في اليهودية أو في المسيحية منذ أقدم العصور، لم تكن تنقصهم الفطنة التي يدَّعيها المتطرفون من المسلمين، بخصوص ما يقولونه عن سفر نشيد الأناشيد، فلو كانوا قد وجدوا أن في هذا السفر شُبْهَةَ خزي، كما يدعي المتطرفون، لما كانوا قد وضعوه ضمن الأسفار المقدسة، في مجامع ضمت صفوة العلماء والفهماء والروحانيين!! أم أن علماء الديانتين كانوا أغبياء إلى هذا الحد، فلم ينتبهوا إلى ما اكتشفه متطرفو الدين الإسلامي!!! وكيف يدَّعى هؤلاء المتطرفون ذلك؟ بينما نبي الإسلام ذاته، لم يعترض على هذا السفر أو على غيره من الأسفار المقدسة، بل على العكس شهد للكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد قائلا: "قل فأتوا بكتاب من عند الله هو أهدى منهما أتبعه" (القصص28: 49) .

ومهما ادعى المتفلسفون بأكذوبة تحريف الإنجيل والتوراة، فليس من المعقول أن يأتي المحرِّفون بكتاب معيب كما يظن المدعون، بل كان من الأولى بهم أن يغيروا ما يثير الشبهات التي ينتقدها غير الفاهمين. ولكن إصرارَ رجال الديانتين، دون ما اتفاق بينهما، على الاحتفاظ بهذا السفر النفيس ضمن الكتب المقدسة الموحى بها، يجعلنا نقف موقف طالبي العلم والمعرفة، لندرك المعاني السامية المتضمنة فيه. وسوف يشمل حديثنا في هذا الكتاب الأمور التالية:
1ـ سفر النشيد والشعر الصوفي الروحي.
2ـ الألفاظ المعترض عليها في سفر النشيد.
3ـ سفر النشيد وجنة الخلد، مقارنة موضوعية.
من الرب نسأل أن يستخدم هذه الكلمات ليزيل كل التخوفات من قدسية كلماته، وليفتح الطريق أمام القلوب لتقبل نعمته والدخول فى عشرة حقيقية معه.*


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*

*الباب الأول
سفر نشيد الأناشيد
والشعر الصوفى الروحى​



ـ هل كُتب النشيد بلغة مُبتذلة ؟
ـ ماهو التصوف ؟
ـ العلاقة بين التصوف وسفر نشيد الأناشيد.
ـ العشق الإلهى والإبتداع فى الدين.




الفصل الأول
هل كُتب نشيد الأناشيد بلغة مُبتذلة ؟​الواقع أن أسلوب نشيد الأناشيد ليس هو عشقا فاضحا كما يقول المعترضون، ولكنه عشق مقدس. وربما تندهش من هذا التعبير: (العشق المقدس)! ولكن لكي يزول اندهاشك يا عزيزي دعني أذكرك بشخصية لها مقامها المكرم بين النساء المسلمات وهي رابعة العدوية. هل تعرف لقبها الذي تشتهر به؟ اقرأ ما كتبه عنها الأستاذ الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي أستاذ الفلسفة بكلية الآداب جامعة عين شمس، وقد دَعَى كتابه عنها بإسم "شهيدة العشق الإلهي" وعندها ستفهم لقب عروس النشيد المتيمة بالعشق الإلهي.

وإن أردت أن تعرف المزيد عن [العشق الإلهي أو الحب الإلهي] في الإسلام اقرأ عن المذاهب الصوفية أو مدراس الحب الإلهي، وإليك بعض تلك الكتب:

1ـ كتاب "المذاهب الصوفية ومدارسها" تأليف الأستاذ عبد الحكيم عبد الغني قاسم، مكتبة مدبولي بالقاهرة.
2ـ كتاب "التصوف الإسلامي" للدكتور عبد الله الشرقاوي كلية دار العلوم بالقاهرة.
3ـ كتاب "الأدب الصوفي في مصر [ابن الصباغ]" للدكتور على صافي حسين نشر دار المعارف بالقاهرة.
4ـ كتاب " الكنز في المسائل الصوفية" للأستاذ صلاح الدين التجاني، نشر الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب.
5ـ كتاب "الحلاج ـ الأعمال الكاملة" تأليف قاسم محمد عباس، نشر مؤسسة رياض الريس للكتب والنشر بلبنان.
6ـ كتاب "شهيدة العشق الإلهي" للأستاذ الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي، نشر مكتبة النهضة المصرية.
7ـ كتاب "رابعة العدوية في محراب الحب الإلهي" تأليف الأستاذ مأمون غريب، نشر دار غريب للطباعة والنشر بالقاهرة.
8ـ "الموسوعة العربية الميسرة" إشراف الأستاذ محمد شفيق غربال [تحت كلمة: التصوف، تحت اسم كل رائد من رواد التصوف] .
وتذخر هذه الكتب بالحديث عن الحب الإلهي أو العشق الإلهي، الذي يماثل كلمات نشيد الأناشيد، وليس في ذلك ابتذال، أو عشق فاضح. وإليك عينة بسيطة مما قالته رابعة العدوية:
أُحِبُّكَ حبين، حبُّ الهـوى	وحـبٌّ لأنـك أهـلٌ لـذاكا
فأما الذي هو حب الهوى	فشغـلي بذكرك عمن سواكا
وأما الذي أنت أهـل لـه	فكشفك للحجـب حتى أراكا
قارن هذا بما أنشدت به عروس نشيد الأناشيد قائلة:
اسمـك دهن مُهـراق		لذلك أحبتـك العـذارى
اجذبني وراءك فنجري		أدخلني الملك إلى حجاله
نبتهـج ونفـرح بك			... بـالحـق يحبـونك

تلاحظ في كلا النصين نغمة الحب الراقي المعبرة عن العشق الإلهي المقدس، وليس العشق الفاضح المنجَّس، كما يدعون.




الفصل الثانى
ماهو التصوف ؟​كلمة تصوف مأخوذة من الصوف، والمقصود بذلك هو اللباس المصنوع من الصوف، الذي كان يلبسه المتقشفون الناسكون: وهم الرهبان في المسيحية، والزاهدون الصوفيون في الإسلام.

وبخصوص هؤلاء الصوفيين في المسيحية والإسلام فقد جاء عنهم في الموسوعة العربية الميسرة (ص525) الآتي:

[التصوف مسيحيا كان أو إسلاميا هو مراتب، يبدأ المتصوف فيه بتطهير نفسه من الدنس والأقذار والأهواء والنزعات المنحرفة، بحيث يصبح أهلا للتجلي. وما التجلي إلا شعور يزيد من محبة الله والقرب منه، وكلما قوي هذا الشعور اطَّرَد رقيُّ النفسِ حتى تحس بوجود الله في قرارها، بل باتحادها به اتحادا كليا ...] (الموسوعة ص527) .

هذا هو كلام الموسوعة العربية الميسرة عن التصوف الروحي، وهو العبادة المبنية على الحب المقدس أو العشق الإلهي. ويتضح هذا الاتجاه في كتابات الصوفيين ودواوينهم الشعرية التي تتشابه كثيرا مع ما كتب في سفر نشيد الأناشيد، بل أستطيع أن أقول أن ما كتبه الصوفيون المسلمون في العشق الإلهي، ما هو إلا انعكاس لما تأثروا به من سفر نشيد الأناشيد.

ومما يثبت لك أن التصوف الإسلامي قد أخذ عن التصوف المسيحي، أسوق إليك هذه الأدلة:

1ـ الدليل الأول: ما قاله الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي في كتاب "شهيدة العشق الإلهي رابعة العدوية" (ص 10و11) قال: 
[عندما نبحث عن مصدر التأثير الواعي أو اللاواعي في التصوف الإسلامي، يجب أن يتجه البحث إلى التأثير المسيحي إذ تغلُب عليه هذه الفكرة، فكرة المحبة الإلهية] .
2ـ دليل آخر: يقول أيضا الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي في كتاب "شهيدة العشق الإلهي رابعة العدوية" (ص 6) إذ ذَكَر أنه في كوخها المتواضع كان يوجد مشجب "أي شماعة" تضع عليه أكفانها، فكانت تستخدم هذا المشجب بما عليه من أكفان، لتضع أمام عيونها موضوعا للتأمل أثناء الذكر العقلي، مثل القديسة تريزا والصوفية المسيحيين عامة في استخدامها نموذج الصليب، فكان صليبها هو مشجبها المجلل بأكفانها. وما أقوى الشبه كما سنرى بين هذه الصوفية المسلمة وبين تلك الصوفية المسيحية!" (ص6) .

3ـ ودليل ثالث: ما قاله الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي في كتاب "شهيدة العشق الإلهي رابعة العدوية"  (ص 12) نقلا عن كتاب "تَذْكِرَةِ الأولياء" لكاتبه فريد الدين العطار، الذي قال:  "... لقد هبطت عليها رسالتها الروحية، عندما كانت تسير ذات يوم، فشاهدت رجلا غريبا يرمقها بنظره مضمرا لها الشر، فهربت وسارت في طريق دمشقها هي الأخرى (أي مثل بولس الرسول الذي رأى نفس الرؤية وهو في الطريق إلى دمشق). ثم ارتمت على التراب وظلت تناجي ربها قائلة: "إلهي أنا غريبة يتيمة،مكبلة بقيود الرق والعبودية، ولكن همي الكبير هو أن أعرف: أراض أنت عني أم غير راض؟ فسمعت صوتا يقول: "لا تحزني! ففي يوم الحساب يتطلع المقربون إلى  السماء إليك ويحسدونك على ما ستكونين فيه" فلما سمعت هذا الصوت عادت إلى بيت سيدها، وصارت تصوم وتخدم سيدها وتصلي لربها طوال الليل". ويكمل حديثه قائلا:
	"إن رابعة العدوية لم تجد خلاصا أو بالأحرى عزاءً لها إلا في الإيمان والثقة بالله والتعزي بالآخرة، وهي ظاهرة طالما حدثت في النفوس النبيلة ... ونراها في الجيل الأول للمسيحية ... ومن هنا تنصرف هذه النفوس النبيلة إلى طلب الملكوت الأعلى" (ص12) .

4ـ ودليل رابع:عندما اتُّهِم الحسين ابن منصور الحلاج بالكفر، وهو أحد رواد التصوف الإسلامي بالعراق في القرن التاسع الميلادي، [هل تدري ماذا فعلوا به؟] جاء في (الموسوعة العربية الميسرة ص 732) أنهم صلبوه، ثم قطعوا رأسه، ثم أحرقوه!! ونسأل لماذا صلبوه؟ نجد الإجابة في أحد أبيات شعره التي عبر بها عن تأثره بالمسيحية إذ قال:
ألا أَبـْلِـغْ أحبـائي بـأنـي		ركبت البحر وانكسر السفينة
على دين الصليب يكون موتي		فلا البطحا أريـد ولا المديـنة
هذه يا عزيزي فكرة مبسطة عن التصوف الروحي في المسيحية والإسلام، والتصوف موجود في كل أديان العالم: الديانة الفارسية، والهندية، واليهودية، وطبعا المسيحية والإسلام، وتوجد في الإسلام مدارس متعددة للتصوف منها: المدارس الحجازية، والعراقية، والشامية، والمصرية، والمغربية، والسودانية، وغيرها ولكل مدرسة روادها. وتتفق هذه المدارس فيما بينها في أمور، وتختلف في أمور أخرى.  وعن هذا يحسن أن تقرأ كتاب "المذاهب الصوفية ومدارسها للإستاذ عبد الحكيم عبد الغني قاسم".

الفصل الثالث
العلاقة بين التصوف وسفر نشيد الأناشيد​   الواقع إن العلاقة وطيدة بين ما وضحته عن التصوف الروحي وسفر نشيد الأناشيد، وسر هذه العلاقة يكمن في أن جميع الاتجاهات الصوفية الروحانية لها قاعدة واحدة وهي الحب الإلهي أو كما يفضلون أن يسموه العشق الإلهي. وإذ لم يسعفهم النثر للتعبير عن التجربة الوجدانية العميقة، فعبروا عن شعورهم الجارف بما يعرف بشعر الغزل المقدس. وهذه هي التهمة الموجهة إلى سفر نشيد الأناشيد، فإذا ما عرف المعترض أساس شعر العشق الإلهي بطل استعجابه.

 فسفر نشيد الأناشيد في الكتاب المقدس هو قصيدة شعر باللغة العبرية ، شعر صوفي روحاني، تماما مثل ما في التصوف الإسلامي من قصائد الشعر الصوفي، أمثال قصائد رابعه العدوية، وابن عربي، وابن الفارض، وذي النون المصري، وغيرهم. 

وقصائد الشعر الصوفي كما قلت تتحدث عن العلاقة الحبيَّة والعشق الإلهي بين الإنسان وبين الله.

 ولا يخفى على القارئ أن الشعر عموما، والشعر الصوفي خصوصا، يتميز بالصور البلاغية، والتعبيرات الرمزية المجازية، أي أنه مملوء بالتشبيهات والاستعارات والكناية والتورية، وهي كلها أساليب أدبية بلاغية راقية، للتعبير عن المحبة الإلهية السامية. ولا تؤخذ كلمات الشعر بالمعنى الحرفي المادي، وإلا ما كان شعراً.
فإذا ماوضعنا هذا الاعتبار في قراءتنا لسفر نشيد الأنشاد، بطل الإدعاء بأنه شعر غزل فاضح، فلا يقول هذا القول سوى متخلف عن ركب الثقافة والمعرفة. 

ولكن هل صحيح أن نشيد الأنشاد رسالة من الملك سليمان موجهة إلى عشيقة له؟
هذا كلام غير صحيح. ولا يقول به إلا إنسان ساذج، لا يعرف معنى العشق. فالعشق تشوق واشتياق، والاشتياق رجاء، والرجاء رغبات بعيدة المنال يسعى الوَلْهان جادا ليحققها، أما الملوك فلا ينطبق عليهم ذلك، فليس شيء بعيد المنال بالنسبة لهم، إذ هم قادرون أن يحققوا كل ما يرغبون، وأن يبلغوا بالقوة إلى كل ما يرجون، وشعارهم: "وما ملكت أيمانكم". فأيمانهم طائلة، بل متطاولة حتى إلى زوجاتِ أبنائهم، فليس لديهم مشكلة، لتُدْخلَهم في دائرة العشق والتلهف والوَلَه. فالواقع  هو أن الملوك لا يعشقون، ولكنهم عندما يشتهون يملكون. ومن هنا جاء تعدد زوجاتهم وسراريهم وما ملكت أيمانُهم. 

وعندما نرى ملكا عاشقا كسليمان، فمن المؤكد أن عشقة ليس موجها إلى إمرأة يستطيع أن ينالها، فلابد أن عشقه موجه إلى محبوب بعيد المنال: إلى الله ذاتِه. فأشواقه البعيدة المنال التي يصبوا إليها، ويسعى متلهفا حتى تتحقق، هي اللقاء الحبي مع من تحبه نفسه. اسمعه يقول في هذا السفر الروحي: "أنا لحبيبي وإليَّ اشتياقه ... اجعلني كخاتم على قلبك، كخاتم على ساعدك، لأن المحبة قوية كالموت، الغيرة قاسية كالهاوية، لهيبها لهيب نار لظى الرب، مياه كثيرة لا تستطيع أن تطفئ المحبة، والسيول لا تغمرها، إن أعطى الإنسان كلَّ ثروة بيته بدل المحبة تحتقر احتقارا" (نشيد 7: 10، نشيد8: 6،7) .

هذه النغمة العاشقة الولهانه نراها تلون أيضا شعر العشق الإلهي الصوفي بكل وضوح، فاسمع هذه الأبيات لشاعر صوفي مسلم عن شوقه للقاء الله، وهو يقول:
أنت سؤلي وبغيتي وسروري	قد أبى القلبُ أن يَحِبَّ سـواكا
يا حبيبَ القلبِ من لي سواكا	فارحـمَ اليومَ مذنبـا  قد أتاكا
يا مناي وسيدي واعتمـادي	طال شوقي ـ متى يكون لُقاكا
ليس سؤلي من الجِنان  نعيمٌ	غيــرَ أنـي أريـدُهـا لأراكا

هذا هو العشق المقدس للمحبوب بعيدِ المنال، وهذه هي الأشواق المشبوبة المتوقدة لرؤيته.

ويقول في ذلك أيضا الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي: يُحكى عن رابعة العدوية أنها كانت تنوح باستمرار، فسئلت: لماذا تنوحين وأنت لا تشكين ألما؟ فأجابت: وا حسرتاه! الْعلَِّةُ التي أشكوها ليس مما يستطيعُ الطبيبُ علاجَه. إنما دواؤها الوحيد رؤية الله. وما يعينني على احتمال هذه العلة إلا رجائي أن أحقق غايتي هذه في العالم الآخر." (ص76) .

أفبعد هذا يجرؤ أحد أن يقول أن سفر نشيد الأناشيد رسالة من الملك سليمان إلى عشيقة له؟!  حاشا، فسفر نشيد الأناشيد كما قلنا هو قصيدة شعر صوفي روحاني كتبها بالوحي سليمان الحكيم المتيم بالعشق الإلهي، يصف خلجاتِ نفسه في علاقتها بحبيب الروح وخالقِها، وهو رغم جبروته وحكمته وغناه، لكنه يقف عاجزا وفقيرا أمام أشواقه المتعطشة إلى حب الله والتمتع برؤياه. 
ولعلك تتساءل قائلاً أنه إن كان نشيد الأناشيد هو علاقة عشق، فمن هو العاشق ومن هي العشيقة؟ .
إن سفر النشيد يمثل العلاقة الحبية المقدسة بين الله والنفس البشرية المتيمة بعشقه، فهذه العلاقة الحبية هي موضوع الشعر الصوفي عموما، وموضوع سفر نشيد الأناشيد على وجه الخصوص. 

هذه العلاقة الحبية قد وُضِعَت في قالب مجازي بليغ، قالب العلاقة الشرعية التي توحد وتؤلف بين العريس وعروسه. فشُبّهت النفس البشرية بعروس وشبه الله بالعريس. وهذا ما قال يوحنا المعمدان: "من له العروس فهو العريس" (يوحنا 3: 29) وبولس الرسول قال: "خطبتكم لرجل واحد لأقدم عذراء عفيفة للمسيح" (2كو11: 2). 

وبنفس الصورة البليغة كانت علاقة رابعة العدوية المتصوفة المسلمة بالله، إذ يقول الدكتور بدوي عنها في كتابه [شهيدة العشق الإلهي: رابعة العدوية ص 26] "لقد بدأت رابعة تستشعر الحب لله، وإنه لينمو، وتواكبه مشاعر مختلفة، لعل من بينها، ومن أقواها الشعور بأنها نذرت نفسها لهذا المحب الأسمى" ويواصل حديثه قائلا: "وعما قليل ستعلن خطبتها إليه، ولعل ذلك أن يفضي في النهاية إلى الزواج الروحي بينها وبين الله"  ـ الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي في كتاب "شهيدة العشق الإلهي رابعة العدوية" (ص26) .

ألا ترى معي أن هذا تعبير غريب وصعب أن يقبله أي إنسان؟
بالتأكيد هو في غاية الصعوبة، وهذا ما دعى الدكتور بدوي أن يعلق قائلا: "هذا نص على أكبر درجة من الخطورة لأنه يتحدث عن وجود فكرة الزواج من الله والاقتران به لدى الصوفيات المسلمات حتى منذ القرن الثاني الهجري أو الثامن الميلادي، وهي الفكرة التي لعبت دورا خطيرا في التصوف المسيحي" ـ الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي في كتاب "شهيدة العشق الإلهي رابعة العدوية" (ص 27) وتصديقا لكلام الدكتور بدوي نقول أن آباء الكنيسة كانوا يسمون العلاقة الحبية مع الله بالزيجة الروحانية.

هل فطنت الآن لتعرف من هو العاشق ومن هي العشيقة؟ إنها النفس البشرية في عشقها المقدس لله السامي غير المحدود. وهذا ما كتبه الأستاذ مأمون غريب عن رابعة العدوية بهذا الشأن فقال "فإذا مستها هذه الشرارة المقدسة شرارة الإغاثة لتتجه إلى نور الهداية فإذا بها تنقاد نحو هذا النور .. وتغرق فيه .. وتشدو بحبيبها الذي لا يعادله حبيب .. إنه الخالق العظيم .. (كتاب رابعة العدوية في محراب الحب الإلهي ص5).


















الفصل الرابع
العشق الإلهى والإبتداع فى الدين​بعد كل ماسبق إيضاحه قد يقفز إلى ذهنك تساؤل وهو :
ألست معي أن ما يقال عن الحب الإلهي أو العشق الإلهي إنما هو بدعة في الدين؟.

    لا ياعزيزي أنا لست معك في ذلك، وأسوق إليك كلمات رجل مسلم متمسك بدينه هو الأستاذ مأمون غريب في (كتاب رابعة العدوية في محراب الحب الإلهي ص 19) حيث يقول: "لم يكن الصوفية مبتدعين وهم يريدون من تعبدهم لله أن تشرق عليهم الأنوار الإلهية". ويعود ليؤكد هذه الحقيقة في (نفس الكتاب ص80) بقوله "الحب الإلهي إذن هو غاية الصالحين، وليس بدعة أو اختراع".

واسمع الدكتور علي صافي حسين في كتابه الأدب الصوفي في مصر  221) يقول: "وكان ذو النون المصري أول شاعر صوفي تحدث في شعره عن العشق الإلهي أو المحبة الربانية ... ولم يكن يختلف في شيء ذي بال عما كان عليه شعر الغزل بمعناه العام". (ص221).

وأسوق إليك شعر محمد الكيزاني أحد الصوفيين الكبار، من (كتاب الأدب الصوفي في مصر ص (20) .

ولقد أودعَ الغـرامُ  بقلـبي	زفراتٍ أضحى بها مصـدوعا
وإذا أطنـب العـزول فـقد	عاهدت سمعي ألا أكون سميعا
وحرامٌ علَىَ التلهفِ ألا يريـ	حَ أويحرقَ الحشا والضـلوعا

ومن الشعر الحديث في العشق الإلهي أنشد قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث قصيدته العصماء التي بعنوان "همسة حب" أقتطف لك بعض أبياتها:
قلبي الخفاق أضحى مضجـعك	في حنايا الصدر أخفي موضـعك
ليـس لي  فكـر ولا رأي ولا 	شهـوة أخرى سوى  أن أتبـعك
قد نسيت الأهل والأصحاب  بل	قد نسيت النـفس أيضا في هواك
قد نسـيت الكل  في حبـك يا	متـعة القـلب فلا تنـسى فتـاك
في سـماء أنت  حـقا إنـما	كل قلب  عاش في الحب  سـماك
عرشك  الأقدس قلب قد خـلا 	من هوى الكل فلا  يحوي سـواك

هذه عينات من قصائد العشق الإلهي. ونشيدُ الأناشيد في الواقع هو الينبوع الذي نهل منه كل هذا الكمِّ من عشاق الحب الإلهي. إنه المشعل الوقاد الذي ألهب مشاعرهم، وأنار دروبهم، وسبى قلوبهم، وأسكر عقولهم، فانطلقت أرواحهم معبرة عن مذاقة الملكوت الحلوة، لتعزف سيمفونية العشق الإلهي الخالدة، والمتجددة على مدى الأزمان.
العشق الإلهي ياعزيزي درجة سامية في العلاقة مع الله، لا ينكرها إلا من لم يتذوقها. وهل يستطيع الأعمى أن ينكر ضياء الشمس لأنه لا يراها ؟؟؟!!! .

لعلي بهذا قد أجبت تساؤلك يا عزيزي القارئ عن هوية العاشق والعشيقة في سفر نشيد الأناشيد، السفر المعبر عن الحب الإلهي الخاص لوجه الله، الذي ينبغي أن يكون ركيزة العبادة لله، فالعبادة في مفهومها هي أسمى درجات الحب كما نقول في لغتنا أن فلان يحب فلانا لدرجة العبادة، أي أنه لا يستطيع مفارقته.

والواقع أن المشكلة الأساسية في قصور الإنسان عن إدراك أبعاد العلاقة مع الله تكمن في أن الدين أصبح عند العامة هو مجرد فروض وواجبات، دون علاقة حبية بين القلب وبين الله. فكتابنا المقدس يقول: "الله محبة" و "نحن نحبه (نحب الله) لأنه هو أحبنا أولا" (1يو4: 8،19) .

هل تريد يا عزيزي أن تراجع علاقتك بالله هل هي مجرد عبادة الفرض وعلى رأي المثل: يعمل الفرض وينقب الأرض"؟ أم تريد أن تكون علاقة حبية من الآن مع الله. قل له يارب علمني أن أحبك، واسكب حبك في قلبي.
والواقع أنني أعرف كثيرين من أحبائنا المسلمين يعجبون بفكرة المسيحية في الحب الإلهي، وأعلم أيضا أن كثيرين لهم موقف من الإسلام، ويعلنون عدم اقتناعهم به، وفي نفس الوقت يخشون الانضمام إلى المسيحية، حتى لا يتعرضوا للعذاب أو السجن أو حتى القتل، ولهذا يكتفون بإعلان إلحادهم أهون لهم من انضمامهم للمسيحية.

وأحب أن أؤكد أنني لا أدعو أحباءنا المسلمين المستنيرين والمعترضين على الإسلام، إلى ترك الإسلام، ولا أن يلجأوا إلى الاحتماء بالإلحاد، بل أدعوهم أن يظلوا في موقعهم، وبأسمائهم كما هي: محمد ومحمدين، وحسن وحسين. وأن يتجهوا بقلوبهم إتجاها روحيا حبيا في علاقتهم مع الله، تماما مثلما فعل الصوفيون المسلمون أمثال: رابعة العدوية، ومحيي الدين ابن عربي، وابن الفارض، وغيرهم. 

وبالمناسبة أقول أن الصوفية المسلمة مع إتجاهها الروحي، تسمح بالزواج، فلا تظن أنك بالاتجاه الروحي إلى الله يلزم أن تكون راهبا أو متبتلا! فلا تعارض بين حب الله وممارسة جوانب الحياة المختلفة. ومن خلال الاتجاه الروحي والعلاقة الحبية مع الله سيعلن الرب لكل واحد الطريق السليم الكامل، لأن الكتاب المقدس يقول: "المقوم طريقه أريه خلاص الرب" (مز50: 23). فقط كن طائعا لله واقرأ من بين ما تقرأ الكتاب المقدس، لتعرف الطريق الحقيقي، وتدخل الحياة المرضية والمقبولة لدى الله. ويمكنك أن تجد الكتاب المقدس على الانترنيت على الموقع :
www.arabicbible.com*


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*

*الباب الثانى






ألفاظ
سفر نشيد الأناشيد
ومعانيها السامية​











ـ أوصاف الجسم .
ـ تعبيرات يُقال عنها لاتليق بكتاب من الله.








الفصل الأول
أوصـاف الجسـم​ نواصل بحثنا عن سفر نشيد الأناشيد والرد على الاعتراضات بخصوصه. 

وقد ناقشنا في الباب الأول موضوع سفر نشيد الأناشيد والشعر الصوفي الروحي. 
وفى هذا الباب نتكلم عن الاعتراضات على ألفاظ سفر نشيد الأناشيد .
يتساءل الكثيرون :
 هل من المعقول أن يَذكُر وحيٌ من الله، أوصاف أعضاء جسد المرأة: كالثديين والفخاذ، كما جاء في نشيد الأناشيد؟ .

والواقع أنى أوجه تساؤلى أنا أيضاً إلى أصحاب هذا السؤال: هل ذُكرت هذه الأوصاف بطريقة مبتذلة؟ أم أنها ذكرت في قالب من الأدب الراقي، تماما كما تُذكر في كتب الطب بطريقة علمية، وكتب الشعر بطريقة بلاغية. فكلنا يعلم، كما وضحنا في الباب السابق، أن سفر نشيد الأناشيد هو شعر صوفي روحاني، مملوء بالصور البلاغية الرمزية من تشبيهات واستعارات وكنايات، فألفاظه لا تؤخذ بالمعنى الحرفي، بل كما تقول لغة البيان: لا تؤخذ بلازم معناها، وإنما لها معان أخرى تشير إليها، كما سنرى. 
وقبل أن أتكلم عن تفسير ألفاظ سفر نشيد الأناشيد التي غلق فهمها على الغلفاء وغير المختونين بقلوبهم، على رأي القديس استفانوس رئيس الشمامسة (أع7: 51) أجد لزاما عليَّ أن أوضح أمرا هاما أساسيا قد أشار إليه القديس بولس الرسول في رسالته الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس الإصحاح (2: 11ـ15) قال: "مَنْ مِنَ الناس يعرف أمور الانسان، إلا روح الإنسان الذي فيه، هكذا أيضا أمور الله لا يعرفها أحد إلا روح الله، ونحن لم نأخذ روح العالم، بل الروح الذي من الله، لنعرف الأشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله، التي نتكلم بها أيضا لا بأقوال تعلمها حكمة إنسانية، بل بما يعلمه الروح القدس، قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات، ولكن الانسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لأنه عنده جهالة، ولا يقدر أن يعرفه، لأنه إنما يحكم فيه روحيا. وأما الروحي فيحكم في كل شيء وهو لا يحكم فيه من أحد" (1كو2: 11ـ15).
فلكي نفهم تعبيرات سفر نشيد الأناشيد، يجب مقارنتها بآيات أخرى من الكتاب المقدس، لتوضيح معانيها "قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات". والواقع أن صفات العروس قد وردت في الاصحاحين (الرابع  والسابع) من سفر نشيد الأناشيد. وإليك المعاني الروحية التي تشير إليها هذه الألفاظ من واقع مقارنتها بآيات الكتاب المقدس الأخرى:
1ـ الرأس: تشير إلى الحكمة كما ذُكر في (أمثال4: 7و9)  "الحكمة هي الرأس فاقتن الحكمة ... تعطي رأسك إكليل نعمة، تاج جمال تمنحك" .
2ـ الشَّعر: يرمز إلى العناية الإلهية بالإنسان: فقد قيل في (متى10: 30) "وأما أنتم فحتى شعور رؤوسكم جميعها محصاة" .
3ـ العينان: ترمزان إلى البصيرة الروحية، كما وضح معلمنا يوحنا في رسالته الأولى (إصحاح5: 20) "ابن الله قد جاء وأعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق" .
4ـ الخدُّ تحت النقاب: [أي تحت الحجاب أو البرقع] يرمز إلى إمتياز البهاء (خروج34: 29) "وكان لما نزل موسى من جبل سيناء .. لم يعلم أن جلد وجهه صار يلمع في كلامه معه .. فإذا رأى بنو اسرائيل وجه موسى أن جلده يلمع كان موسى يرد البرقع على وجهه" .
5ـ الفم: يرمز إلى الحديث بما يرضي الله. (مزمور19: 14) "لتكن أقوال فمي وفكر قلبي مرضية أمامك" .
6ـ الشفتان: ترمزان إلى التسبيح والاعتراف باسم الرب (عبرانيين13: 15) "ولنقدم به في كل حين ذبيحة التسبيح أي ثمر شفاه معترفة باسمه" .
7ـ الأسنان: ترمز إلى هضم كلمة الله (أرميا15: 16) "وُجد كلامك فأكلته فكان كلامك لي للفرح ولبهجة قلبي ..." .
8ـ العنق: يرمز إلى قوة الإيمان ففي (أيوب41: 22) "في عنقه تبيت القوة ..." ولهذا وصف عنق العروس ببرج الأسلحة والمجان (نشيد الأناشيد4: 4) .
9ـ الثديان: يرمزان إلى التغذية الروحية من العهد القديم، والعهد الجديد، وهما ثديا الأم الروحية الكنيسة عروس المسيح، ففي سفر أشعياء يقول: (أشعياء66: 11) "لكي ترضعوا من ثدي تعزياتها" .
والواقع إني لأتعجب من اعتراض الأخوة المسلمين قائلين هل ذِكْر ثديي المرأة يليق بكتاب من عند الله؟؟؟؟؟ عجبا! أفلا يطبقون هذا القول على القرآن ذاته؟ ألا يعلمون أن القرآن قد ذكر هذا اللفظَ بعينه في وصف حوريات الجنة، في (سورة النبأ 78: 31ـ33) إذ يقول: "إن للمتقين مفازا [أي جنة] حدايق وأعنابا [أي بها أشجار وكروم] وكَواعِبَ أترابا [كواعب: أي نهود أو أثداء جمع نهد أو ثدي، كما جاء في (المعجم الوسيط الجزء الثاني ص 790) وأترابا: بمعنى أن الحوريات مستويات السن [تفسير الإمام النسفي الجزء 4 ص 479]، أي لا توجد واحدة كبيرة السن مثل خديجة، وأخرى صغيرة السن مثل عائشة]" والقرآن لا يقصد المعنى المجازي الروحي بل المعنى الحرفي المادي للحوريات والخمر والولدان. في حين أن نشيد الأناشيد لا يقصد المعنى الحرفي بل المعنى الرمزي الروحي.
ألا يخجل المعترضون من قرآنهم، ويكفون عن اتهام الكتاب المقدس باطلا.
10ـ البطن: ترمز إلى الحياة الباطنية أي الانسان الباطن أو الداخلي كما يقول بولس الرسول في: (أفسس3: 16) "لكي يعطيكم بحسب غنى مجده أن تتأيدوا بالقوة بروحه في الإنسان الباطن" .
11ـ السرة: ترمز إلى الفطامة الروحية: فقطع الحبل السري بعد الولادة يعطي للمولود حياة، تعتمد على ما يحصله بالفم، وليس عن طريق الحبل السري، وينبغي مقارنة ذلك بما قيل عن المولودة اللقيطة في (سفر حزقيال إصحاح 16: 4)  "أما ميلادك يوم ولدت فلم تقطع سرتك ولم تغسلي بالماء للتنظف ..." بل تركت للموت.


12ـ دوائر الفخذين: (أي مفاصل الساقين):
The joints of your limbs are like jeweled chains, the work of a master hand.
والمفاصل في جسم الإنسان هي الروابط التي تربط أعضاء الجسم بعضها ببعض، وهي ترمز إلى الروابط القوية بين أعضاء جماعة المؤمنين كجسد واحد. وهذا ما وضحه بولس الرسول عن دور المفاصل في تركيب الجسد، إذ قال "ننمو في كل شيء نحو المسيح الذي هو الرأس، فبه يتماسك الجسد كله ويلتحم بفضل جميع المفاصل التي تقوم بحاجته، حتى إذا قام كل جزء بعمله الخاص به، نما الجسد كله، وتكامل بنيانه بالمحبة" (أفسس4: 15و16) .
وقد جاءنا سؤال من أخت مسئولة فى إحدى غرف الحوارات بالإنترنت وقد خَجَلَت كما تدَّعي من أن تقوله، فأرسلته بالـ E-Mail إلى أحد الإخوة ليقرأه عوضاً عنها، وكان السؤال بخصوص الآية من سفر نشيد الأناشيد التي ذُكِر فيها دوائر (أي مفاصل) الفخذين (أي الساقين)، وتعجبت في الحقيقة من خجلها، فقد أخَذَتْ الكلامَ بمعناه الحرفي، ولم ترتق إلى المستوى الروحي والرمزي لكلمات الوحي الإلهي. وتعجبت بالأكثر أنها لا تجد خجلا من قراءة ونطق هذا اللفظ بعينه: فخذ عائشة الذي كان النبي محمد يضع رأسه عليه كما ذكر في (الحديث رقم 5250 من صحيح البخاري الجزء الثالث ص 270 طبعة دار البيان العربي) الذي يقول بالحرف: "حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف ... عن عائشة أنها قالت: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يضع رأسه على فخذي!!!!! .
وما هو رأي هذه الأخت في حديث الإمام أبو محمد ابن عبد الملك ابن هشام في كتابه (السيرة النبوية الجزء الأول ص 230 طباعة دار المعرفة سنة 2001م) إذ يقول بالحرف: "قال رسول الله (صلعم): يا خديجة، هذا جبريل قد جاءني. قالت: قم يا ابن عمِّ فاجلس على فخذي اليسرى. فقام رسول الله وجلس على فخذها. قالت: هل تراه؟ قال نعم. قالت: تحول واجلس على فخذي اليمنى، فتحول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فجلس على فخذها اليمنى. فقالت: هل تراه؟ قال: نعم. قالت: تحول واجلس في حجري (أي بين فخذيَّ) فتحول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وجلس في حجرها [أي بين فخذيها] فقالت: هل تراه؟ قال: نعم. فتحسرت [أي كشفت عن وجهها] وألقت خِمَارَها [أي ما يستر وجهها] ، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جالس في حجرها [أي بين فخذيها] ثم قالت له: هل تراه؟ قال: لا. فقالت يا ابن عمِّ اثْبَتْ وأبْشِرْ فوالله إنه لملكٌ وما هذا بشيطان!!!!" .
ألا توجد علاقة بين هذه القصة وبين ما قالته عائشة: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يضع رأسه على فخذيَّ ويقرأ القرآن وأنا حائض!!!!! (البخاري باب الحيض 2) .
وبصرف النظر عن بحث علاقة فخذَيِّ خديجة بإثبات أن الذي ظهر لمحمد هو ملاك وليس شيطانا [فهذه قضية أخرى] ولكني أقول للأخت التى أثارت هذا السؤال ألم تخجلي من هذه الفخاذ: فخاذ خديجة وعائشة رضوان الله عليهما، أكانت أفخاذُهما مقدسة، في حين أن الصورة البلاغية لدوائر فخذ أو مفاصل ساقي عروس النشيد، عمل من رجس الشيطان الرجيم؟؟؟ .
13ـ الرجلين: ترمزان إلى السعي للخدمة ببشارة السلام كقول الرسول بولس في (رسالة أفسس6: 15) "حاذين أرجلكم باستعداد إنجيل السلام" .
هذه هي معاني ومدلولات أجزاء الجسم التي يقول المغرضون أنها ألفاظ هابطة. فقد اتضح لنا سمو الإشارة وبلاغة التعبير للمعاني السامية التي تعبر عن ترابط جسد الكنيسة المقدسة كعروس روحية للمسيح.



الفصل الثانى
تعبيرات يُقال عنها لاتليق بكتاب من الله​لعلك ياقارئى العزيز قد تبينت المعانى الروحية لأوصاف الجسم التى وردت فى سفر نشيد الأناشيد كما وضحنا فى الفصل السابق، ولكن ماذا عن التعبيرات التى وردت فى سفر النشيد وتبدو كما لو كانت تعبيرات غير لائقة بكتاب من عند الله ؟.
1) لعل التعبيرات التي تثير تساؤلاتك، هي عبارات الحب والغرام والعشق، التي يذخر بها سفر النشيد،
ولقد وضحنا فى الباب الأول، أن هذه العبارات ليست من باب الغزل الفاضح كما يتوهم المدعون، ولكنها عبارات الحب والعشق المقدس، تماما مثل العبارات التي يذخر بها الشعر الصوفي الإسلامي، وعلاوة على الأمثلة التي ذكرتها فى الباب الأول أضيف أيضا بعضا آخر:
أ ) من شعر محمد الكيزاني أحد الصوفيين الكبار، من (كتاب الأدب الصوفي في مصر للدكتور علي صافي حسين ص (20) قال:
ولقد أودعَ الغـرامُ  بقلـبي	زفراتٍ أضحى بها مصـدوعا
وإذا أطنـب العَـزول فـقد	عاهدتُ سمعي ألا أكون سميعا
وحرامٌ علَىَ التلهفِ ألا يريـ	حَ أويحرقَ الحشا والضـلوعا
ب ) ومن كتاب "رابعة العدوية في محراب الحب الإلهي" للأستاذ (مأمون غريب) (ص 8و52) يقول عن رابعة: يكفيها أنها بهذا الحب كونت مدرسة في التصوف الإسلامي، سار على نهجه بعد ذلك كبار رجال الصوفية .. وهي مدرسة الحب الإلهي]. ولهذا أنشدت قائلة: 
إني جعلتك في الفؤاد  محدِّثي	وأَبَحْتُ جسمي من أراد جلوسي
فالجسمُ مني للجليسِ مؤانسي	وحبيبُ قلبي في الفـؤاد أنيسي

جـ ) وفي نفس الكتاب (ص 47) ترنم محي الدين ابن عربي قائلا:
أدين بدين الحب أَنَّى توجهَتْ	ركائبُه فالحب ديني وإيماني

د ) وفي نفس الكتاب (ص 47) أنشد عمر ابن الفارض أيضا قائلا:
ومن مذهبي في الحب مالي مذهبُ 		وإن مِلْتُ يوما عنه فارقتُ  مِلَّتي
وإن خطَرَت لي في سـواك إرادةٌ	         على خاطري سهوا قضيتَ بردَّتي

هذه بعض عبارات الحب والغرام في الشعر الصوفي الإسلامي أفتعتبر مثل هذه التعبيرات عيباً إن وُجدت في سفر نشيد الأناشيد؟؟.


2) أيضاً في سفر نشيد الأنشاد تقول العروس إني مريضة حبا. فهل هذا يليق؟ .
نعم هذا يليق في الشعر الصوفي، حتى الإسلامي منه فهيا بنا نستعرض بعضاً منه:
أ ) ما قاله الحلاج:
حـبي لمولاي أضـناني وأسقمـني		فكيف أشكو إلى مولايَ مولائي؟!
يا ويح روحي من روحي، فوا أسفي		علـيَّ مني، فإني أصل بلـوائي

ب ) وهذا ما قاله محمد الكيزاني:
 (كتاب الأدب الصوفي في مصر للدكتور علي صافي حسين  (ص 214و216) :
اصـرفـوا عـني طبيـبي		ودعـونـي وحبـيـبي
عـللـوا قـلـبي بذكـراه		فـقـد  زاد لـهـيـبي
طـاب هتـكي فـي هـواه		بـيـن واش ورقـيـب
لا أبـالي  بمـوات الـنفـ 		س   مـادام  نـصيـبي
جـســدي  راض بـقـ		سـمي وجفوني بنحيـبي

جـ ) واسمع ما ذُكر عن رابعة العدوية التي أنشدت قائلة:
يا مؤنسَ الأبرارِ في خلواتِهم 	يا خـيرَ من حلت بـه النُّـزَّالُ ]المحبين[
من ذاق حبك ما يزال متيما		فَرَحُ الفـؤادِ، متيـماً،  بَلْبَـالُ [مهموم]
من ذاق حبَّك لا يُرى متبسما	من طول حزن في الحشا إشعال

وتعليقاً على هذه الأبيات قال الدكتور بدوي في كتابه عن رابعة: "يحكى أن رابعة كانت تنوح باستمرار، فسُئلت: لماذا تنوحين وأنت لا تشكين ألما؟ فأجابت: وا حسرتاه! الْعلَِّةُ التي أشكوها ليس مما يستطيع الطبيب علاجه. إنما دواؤها الوحيد رؤية الله. وما يعينني على احتمال هذه العلة إلا رجائي أن أحقق غايتي هذه في العالم الآخر." (ص76) .
ويعلق الدكتور بدوي على ذلك قائلا: "ما أبدع العبارة في وصف ما تشكوه! لقد ألحت عليها الرغبة في الرؤي، حتى استحالت مرضا، مرضا تتألم له، لأن الحب قد صار من القوة والنفوذ بحيث صارت له آثار توغل في أعماق الروح فتصيبها بالعلة، هنا [المرض حتى الموت] من شدة الألم العالي" (ص76) .
 ألا يشبه هذا ما قيل في سفر نشيد الأناشيد "إني مريضة حبا" (نش2: 5) .
لعل في هذا إجابة شافية لتساؤلك عن المرض حبا الذي ورد في نشيد الأناشيد.


3 ) في سفر النشيد تتغنى عشيقة سليمان بالخمر، أهذا يليق أيضا بكتاب من عند الله؟
أعود وأقول أن هذا السفر ليس بين سليمان وعشيقته، وإنما هو العشق الروحي كما في التصوف الإسلامي. أما عن التغني بالخمر، فذلك يرمز إلى خمر محبة الله التي يسكر بها العاشق الولهان بالحب الإلهي. وقد ورد الكثير من هذه التعبيرات في شعر التصوف الإسلامي، وإليك بعض الأمثلة:
أ ) من كتاب شهيدة العشق الإلهي رابعة العدوية للدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي(في ص 173) يتحدث عن سكرها من كأس خمر الحب الإلهي: إذ تقول:
كأسي وخمري والنديم: ثلاثة	وأنا المشوقة في المحبة: رابعه
كأس المسرة والنعيم، يديرها	ساقي المُدام على المدى متتابعة
فإذا نُظِـرْتُ فلا أُرى إلا لـه	وإذا حَضَرْتُ فلا أُرَى  إلا مـعه
يا عاذلي! إني أحـب جمالـه	تالله ما أُذُنـي لعَـذَلِك سامـعه
كم بِتُّ من حُرَقي وفرط تعلقي	أُجْري عيونا من عيوني الدامعه
لا عَبْرَتي تُرْقا، ولا  وصلي له	يبقى ولا عيني القريحة هاجـعه

ب ) وفي كتاب "رابعة العدوية في محراب الحب الإلهي" للأستاذ (مأمون غريب) (ص 52  يقول: إن رابعة العدوية كانت تريد أن تشرب وتشرب من هذه الكأس الربانية، هذه الكأس التي يصعب وصفها، بل إن عمر بن الفارض كان وصفه رغم ما فيه من رقة المشاعر، يبدو غامضا، تشعر ما فيه من جمال وجلال دون أن تفهمه فهما حرفيا، إنك تستشعرعمق هذا الحب لله، وإن صعب شرحه. (ويكمل الأستاذ غريب كلامه قائلا يقول ابن الفارض واصفا النشوة، أو هذه الخمرة الإلهية: (ص52)
يقولون لي صفها فأنت بوصفها خبير،         أجـل عنـدي بأوصـافها علـمُ
صفاءٌ ولا ماءُ، ولطفٌ ولا هوى	      ونورٌ ولا نارُ، وروحٌ ولا جسـمُ
تَقَـدَّمَ كـلَّ الكائنـاتِ حديثُـها	قديما،        ولا شـكلٌ هنــاك ولا رســـمُ
وهامت بها روحي بحيث تمازجا	    اتحـاداً، ولا جـرمٌ تخللـه جـرمُ
ولا قبلها قبـل، ولا بعدها بعـد	     قبليـة الأبعـاد، فهي لها  ختـمُ
هكذا بدا التغني بالخمر في الشعر الصوفي الإسلامي، إذن فلا غضاضة من التغني بها في سفر نشيد الأناشيد بالمعنى الرمزي الروحي الدال على النشوة بخمر محبته.

4) قد يعترض البعض قائلين أن الأمور الخاصة بالعشق وبأعضاء الجسم هي أمور مخجلة، ولاتطيق الأذن أن تسمعها .

ومثل هؤلاء المعترضين أسألهم : إن كنتم تقولون على هذه العبارات المقدسة أنها مخجلة فما رأيكم في هذه العبارات الإسلامية؟:
أ ) ما جاء بسورة (النور24: 31) تقول: "وقل للمؤمنات يغْضُضْنَ من أبصارهن، ويحفظن  فروجهن" ما معنى هذه الكلمة؟ [الواقع أنها تعتبر كلمة قبيحة، ولا يوجد نظير لها في سفر نشيد الأناشيد، ولا في الكتاب المقدس على الإطلاق] .
ب ) ثم ما جاء بالحديث: ( صحيح البخاري حديث رقم 5265 الجزء الثالث ص 272) "عن عائشة، قالت طلق رجل امرأته فتزوجت زوجاً غيره فطلقها، وكانت معه مِثلُ الهدبة [كلمة قبيحة] فلم تصل منه إلى شيء تريده، فلم يلبث أن طلقها. فأتت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت: يارسول الله إن زوجي طلقني، وإني تزوجت زوجا غيره، فدخل بي، ولم يكن معي إلا مثل الهدبة [نفس الكلمة القبيحة] فلم يقْرُبْني إلا هَنَةً واحدة [تعبير قبيح]، لم يصل مني إلى شيء، فأَحِلُّ لزوجي الأول؟ فقال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا تحِلَّين لزوجكِ الأول حتى يذوق الآخر عُسَيْلَتَكِ وتذوقي عُسَيْلَتَهُ" [كلمات قبيحة جداً]. وفسَّر صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك بقوله: "لا تحلي له حتى تنكحي زوجا غيره" [منتهى قلة أدب] (صحيح البخاري حديث رقم 5265 الجزء الثالث ص 272) .
الواقع أنني لا أستطيع أن أشرح معاني هذه الكلمات حفظا للحياء، وخشية إيذاء السامعين والسامعات، وخاصة صغار السن والصغيرات، الذين واللائي يقرأون ويتابعون هذه الكلمات . أليست هذه أحاديث مخجلة حقاً يا عزيزي السائل.
جـ ) ثم ما جاء في البخاري باب الحيض 4 عن عائشة قالت: "كنت أغتسل أنا والنبي من إناء واحد، وكلانا جُنُبٌ [كلمة قبيحة لا أستطيع أن أنطق بمعناها، فانظرها بالقاموس] وتكمل حديثها قائلة: "وكان يأمرني فأتَّزر فيباشرني وأنا حائض [عبارة قبيحة جدا]. وكان هكذا يفعل بزوجاته الحائضات" [كلام قبيح تفيح منه رائحة العفونة]!!!!! .
د )  وحديث آخر لعائشة في البخاري باب الحيض أيضا رقم 5 تقول فيه: "أيكم يملك إرْبَه كما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يملك إرْبَه" [معنى هذه الكلمة قمة القباحة، ابحث عنها في القاموس] .
أفبعد هذا تقولون أن سفر نشيد الأناشيد يحوي كلاما مبتذلا!! أين كلام نشيد الأناشيد من هذه الألفاظ التي لا تطيق الأذن أن تسمعها؟؟ والتي يخجل الإنسان المؤدب أن يتلفظ بها، ولولا أنني أردُّ على سخافاتهم ما سمحت لنفسي أن أقتبسها، فسامحوني، ولابد أن أقدم توبة واعتراف عن هذا الذنب حتى يغفر الله لي ما تقدم من ذنبي وما تأخر.
أخي القارئ أرجو أن تراجع مسلماتك وتفحص كل شيء لتتمسك بالحسن. وليتك تقرأ الكتاب المقدس فهو أقدس ما كتب، إنه رسالة من الله شخصية لك، لعله ينير لك الطريق إلى قلبه المحب المستعد أن يقبلك إذا لجأت إليه، فهو الذي قال "تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم" (متى11: 28). وستجد الكتاب المقدس على الإنترنيت في الموقع التالي:
www.arabicbible.com*


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*

*الباب الثالث








سفر نشيد الأناشيد
وجنة حور العين والولدان المخلدين​







ـ الجنة فى القرآن والأحاديث والتفاسير .
ـ حور العين وعملهم فى الجنة .
ـ الولدان المخلدون ودورهم فى الجنة .
ـ الخمر فى الجنة .
ـ الفاكهة ولحم الطير فى الجنة .
ـ مقارنة بين ماقيل فى الجنة، ونشيد الأناشيد .



الفصل الأول
الجنــة
فى القرآن والأحاديث والتفسير​
وصلنى سؤال من أحد الإخوة يقول فيه :
دخلت غرفة للحوار على الإنترنت لإخوتنا المسلمين وسمعتهم يستهزئون على ألفاظ سفر نشيد الأناشيد رغم الإيضاحات التى قُدمت قبلاً، وكانوا يقرأون أيضا أوصاف المرأة: الثديين والفخذين .. فما رأيك؟ .
وللإجابة على هذا السؤال أقول :
الواقع أننا لا نستطيع أن نكمم الأفواه، فكل إنسان حر يقول ما يشاء. ولو أني أتمنى أن يكون كل متكلم عادل ونزيه وباحث عن الحقيقة فقط. وإن كان هؤلاء لا زالوا يستهزئون بألفاظ النشيد رغم سموها، فماذا يقولون بخصوص الألفاظ التي وردت بالقرآن والأحاديث  والتفاسير عن أهل الجنة؟ وأسوق إليك بعضا مما قيل عن حور العين والخمر والولدان المخلدين، والفاكهة ولحم الطير!!! وقبل تفصيل ذلك اسمحوا لي أن أقرأ بعض الآيات القرآنية التي تتكلم عن الجنة وما فيها:
1ـ سورة الدخان (44: 51ـ55) "إن المتقين في مقام أمين. في جنات وعيون. يلبسون من سندس [ابن كثير: رفيع الحرير كالقمصان ونحوها] وإستبرق [ابن كثير: وهو ما فيه بريق ولمعان، وذلك كالريش وما يلبس على أعالي القماش {ما يقابل: الفورير}] متقابلين. كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عينٍ  يدعون فيها [يطلبون] بكل فاكهة آمنين" . 
2ـ سورة الطور (52: 17ـ24) "إن المتقين في جنات ونعيم. فاكهين  بما آتاهم ربهم ووقاهم ربهم عذاب الجحيم. كلوا واشربوا هنيئا بما كنتم تعلمون. متكئين على سرر مصفوفة، وزوجناهم بحور العين. .. وأمددناهم بفاكهة ولحم مما يشتهون. لا لغو فيها ولا تأثيم. ويطوف عليهم غلمان لهم [النسفي: أي مملوكون لهم] كأنهم لؤلؤ مكنون" .
3ـ سورة الرحمن (55: 46ـ76) "ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان [النسفي: جنة الإنس وجنة الجن. ابن كثير: هذه الآية من أدل الأدلة على أن الجن يدخلون الجنة" (ابن كثير ص 421). فبأي آلاء [أي النعم] ربكما تكذبان .. ذواتا أفنان .. فيهما عينان تجريان... متكئين على فرش بطائنها من استبرق [حرير ثقيل مزين بالذهب] وَجَنَى [ثمر] الجنتين دان ... ومن دونهما جنتان مدْهامَّتان [اسودتا من الخضرة] .. فيهما عينان نضاختان .. فيهما فاكهة ونخل ورمان .. فيهن خيِّرات حسان، فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان؟؟؟" .
4ـ سورة الواقعة (56: 11ـ38) "إذا وقعت الواقعة [أي إذا حدثت القيامة] .. وكنتم أزواجا ثلاثة، فأصحاب الميمنة ... وأصحاب المشأمة ... والسابقون السابقون، أولئك المقربون في جنات النعيم .. على سرر موضونة [أي منسوجة بالذهب واللؤلؤ] متكئين عليها متقابلين. يطوف عليهم ولدان مخلدون بأكواب وأباريق وكأس من معين. لا يصدعون عنها ولا يُنزِفون [تذهب عقولهم]. وفاكهة مما يتخيرون. ولحم طير مما يشتهون. وحور العين. كأمثال اللؤلؤ المكنون. جزاء بما كانوا يعملون. لايسمعون فيها لغوا، ولا تأثيما إلا سلاما سلاما. وأصحاب اليمين ما أصحاب اليمين. في سدر مخضود [لا شوك فيه]. وطلح [نوع من الشجر] منضود[كثير الثمر] . وظل ممدود. وماء مسكوب. وفاكهةٍ كثيرة. لا مقطوعة ولا ممنوعة. وفرش مرفوعة. وإنا أنشأناهن إنشاء. فجعلناهن أبكارا. عُرَبًا [متحببات إلى أزواجهن] أَتْرَابا [متساويات في السن] لأصحاب اليمين" .
5ـ سورة الإنسان (76: 12ـ22) "وجزاهم بما صبروا جنة وحريرا. متكئين فيها على الأرائك، لايرون فيها شمسا ولا زمهريرا. ودانية عليهم ظلها، وذُللت قطوفها تذليلا. ويطاف عليهم بآنية من فضة وأكواب كانت قواريرا. قوارير من فضة قدَّروها تقديرا. ويسقون فيها كأسا كان مِزاجها زنجبيلا. عينا فيها تسمى سلسبيلا. ويطوف عليهم ولدان مخلدون إذا رأيتهم حسبتهم لؤلؤا منثورا" .


الفصل الثانى
حور العـين
وعملهم فى الجنـة​
   الواقع أني أعرض ما قرأته عن حور العين، وأتمنى من الأحباء المسلمين أن يوضحوا لنا بأكثر تفصيل، إن وجدوا فيما أقول تقصيراً.

أولا: آيات القرآن عن حور العين:
1ـ سورة الدخان (44: 51ـ55) وسورة الطور (52: 17ـ24) "وزوجناهم بحور عينٍ".
2ـ  سورة الرحمن (55: 69ـ73) "فيهن خيِّراتٌ حسان .. حور مقصورات في الخيام .. لم يطمثهن إنس قبلهم ولا جان" .
3ـ سورة الواقعة (56: 11ـ38) " وحور عين. كأمثال اللؤلؤ المكنون. جزاء بما كانوا يعملون .. وإنا أنشأناهن إنشاء. فجعلناهن أبكارا [النسفي: كلما أتاهن أزواجهن وجدوهن أبكارا]. عُرُبًا [ابن كثير: متدللات بالحلاوة والظرافة والملاحة] أَتْرَابا [النسفي: مستويات في السن 33 سنة] . 

ثانيا: حور العين في التفاسير:
1ـ حور العين: فسرها النسفي: شدة سواد العين وشدة بياضها. وابن كثير: أنهن الزوجات الحسان] .
2ـ وبخصوص عمل الحور العين فيقول الأستاذ محمد جلال كشك في كتابه (خواطر مسلم في المسألة الجنسية ص 202) [حور العين ثابت في الأثر وبنص القرآن أنهن للاستمتاع الجنسي. ويضيف قائلا: كل المحرمات في هذه الأرض تسقط في الآخرة فقد وعدنا بالخمر .. وحور العين بلا عدد].
3ـ وعن الآية: "فيهن قاصرات الطرف" قال ابن كثير: تغضضن الطرف عن غير أزواجهن، فلا يَرَيْن شيئا في الجنة أحسن من أزواجهن، وقد ورد أن الواحدة تقول لزوجها: والله ما أرى في الجنة شيئا أحسن منك، ولا في الجنة شيء أحب إليَّ منك، فالحمد لله الذي جعلك لي وجعلني لك] .
4ـ وفي شرح لم يطمثهن إنس قبلهم ولا جان (يذكر ابن كثير ج3 ص424): [أي أبكار، لم يطأهن أحد قبل أزواجهن من الإنس والجن، وهذه أيضا من الأدلة على دخول مؤمني الجن الجنة.
5ـ قال الأستاذ محمد جلال كشك في كتابه (خواطر مسلم في المسألة الجنسية ص 32)  إن قضاء الوطر ونيل اللذة والتمتع بها، هذه وحدها هي الفائدة التي في الجنة ... تحديد اللذة في حد ذاته وجعلها هي الأصل وهي المنتهى. ففي الجنة تنعدم الأهداف الأخرى ... ولا يبقى إلا اللذة للذة..
6ـ تعليقا على ما جاء في سورة الطور (52: 17ـ24) "إن المتقين في جنات ونعيم. فاكهين" يقول الإمام النسفي: متلذذين. ويقول ابن كثير: أي يتفكهون بما أتاهم الله من أصناف الملاذ .

ثالثا: حور العين في الأحاديث:
1ـ ذكر ابن كثير: روى ابن أبي حاتم عن أنَس رضي الله عنه ورفَّعه، قال: لو أن حوراء بَزَقَتْ "بصقت" في بحر لُجِّيِّ، لعَذُبَ ذاك الماء لعذوبة ريقها {يالعجبى على هذا الكلام!!!!! يقولون سفر نشيد الأناشيد غزل فاضح، فماذا تكون هذه الكلمات إذن ؟؟!!!}] .
2ـ (يذكر صحيح البخاري ج4: ص141 حديث رقم 6568) قال رسول الله (صلعم): "لو أن امرأة من نساء أهل الجنة اطَّلعت إلى الأرض لأضاءت ما بينهما، ولملأت ما بينهما ريحا، ولَخُمارُها [غطاء رأسها] خير من الدنيا وما فيها" .
3ـ وقال عطاء ابن يسار: أخبرني أبو الدرداء أن رسول الله (صلعم) قرأ يوما هذه الآية: "ومن خاف مقام ربه جنتان". فقلت: وإن زنى وإن قتل؟ فقال: "ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان". فقلت وإن زنى وإن قتل؟ فقال: "ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان". فقلت: وإن زنى وإن قتل؟ فقال: "وإن . رغم أنف أبي الدرداء" (تفسير ابن كثير المجلد الثالث دار القلم ومكتبة جدة ص 421) .
4ـ سئل ضمرة ابن حبيب هل يدخل الجن الجنة؟ قال: نعم، وينكحون، للجن جنيات، وللإنس إنسيات] (ابن كثير ج3: ص423) .
5ـ كأنهن الياقوت والمرجان (يذكر ابن كثير ج3 ص424): [في صفاء الياقوت وبياض المرجان، عن عبد الله ابن مسعود (والإمام أحمد عن أبي هريرة) عن النبي (صلعم) قال: "إن المرأة من نساء الجنة، ليُرى بياض ساقها من وراء سبعين حلَّة من حرير، حتى يرى مخها .
ونحن نتساءل: ماذا عن بقية أعضائها ؟؟؟!!! الأمر طبعا متروك لخيال الولهان!!! .
ماهذا الكلام الفاضح ؟؟؟؟!! هل جنة هذه أم إ ستربتيس Striptease؟؟؟ ويقولون سفر نشيد الأناشيد غزل فاضح، فماذا تكون هذه الكلمات ؟؟!!!}}"] .
6ـ  (يذكر ابن كثير في تفسيره ج3 ص425) [قال عبد الله ابن وهب، عن أبي سعيد، عن النبي ( صلعم ) قال: "أدنى أهل الجنة منزلة، له ثمانون ألف خادم، واثنتان وسبعون زوجة، وتنصب له قبة من لؤلؤ وزبرجد وياقوت كما بين الجابية وصنعاء"] .
7ـ والواقع أن النبي كان مشغولا بالجنة في صحوه وفي منامه، ففي صحيح البخاري حديث 3242 (دار البيان العربي ونشر المكتبة التوفيقية) "عن أبي هريرة قال بينا نحن عند رسول الله ( صلعم ) قال: "بينا أنا نائم رأيتني في الجنة فإذا امرأة تتوضأ إلى جانب قصر، فقلت لمن هذا القصر؟ فقالوا: لعمر ابن الخطاب، فذكرت غيرته، فوليت مدبراً!!!!" فبكى عمر وقال: أعليك أغار يا رسول الله؟؟؟؟؟ فما معنى ذلك؟؟؟ هل يكون ذلك حتى فى الأحلام ؟؟؟!!! .
8ـ وهكذا مثل النبي انشغل الناس بالجنة وما فيها، هذا ما وضحه الإمام أبي الحسن محمد بن أحمد الملطي قائلا: يوجد قوم [هنا على الأرض] يعاينون الجنان [في خيالهم] ويجامعون الحور العين .. يتمتعون بمجامعة الحور العين ومفاكهة الأبكار على الأرائك متكئين، ويسعى إليهم الولدان المخلدون ... (الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي، كتاب رابعة العدوية ص 170و171) .
9ـ هذا ما رفضته رابعة العدوية شهيدة العشق الإلهي عن أهل الجنة إذ أنها كانت متأثرة بالفكر المسيحي وروحانية المسيحية. وإليك ما كتبه عنها الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي في كتابه (رابعة العدوية ص 138) قائلا: [سَمِعَت قارئا يقرأ (سورة التوبة 119) "إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون" فقالت (في تعجب): مســـاكين أهل الجنة، في شغل هُمْ وأزواجهم!] تقصد كيف ينشغلون عن الله؟؟ .
10ـ ويذكر عنها الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي أيضا في كتابه عنها (ص 140) أنها قالت: "رأيت الحور العين، فتسترن مني بأكمامهن" تقصد أن حور العين سوف يخجلن من انشغالها بالله بينما هن منشغلات بالنكاح في الجنة!!!! .











الفصل الثالث
الولدان المخلدون
ودورهم فى الجنـة​
بحثنا فى الفصل السابق المقصود بحور العين، وفى هذا الفصل نتكلم عن الولدان المخلدين ودورهم فى الجنة .
1ـ تعليقا على الآية القائلة "يطوف عليهم ولدان مخلدون" [قال الأستاذ محمد جلال كشك في كتابه (خواطر مسلم في المسألة الجنسية ص 202) "لا أظن أن أحدا يستطيع المجادلة في أن الولدان هم غلمان، وأنهم يعرضون في مجال التنعم والتلذذ بجمالهم كجزاء حسن للمؤمنين، مثلهم مثل .. حور العين كلها .. للاستمتاع الجنسي" ويواصل حديثه في (ص 213) قائلا: "كما قلنا كل تفسيرات الجنة محدودة بقدرتنا على التصور أو إن شئت بقدرتنا على الاشتهاء وكما أن المؤمن السوي يستمتع بأنثى اسمها حور عين فكذلك من ابتلى بهوى الغلمان في الدنيا .. يمتعه الله بكائنات مذكرة اسمها الولدان المخلدون"] .
أليس هذا شذوذا جنسيا مباحا في الجنة، لست أدري كيف يقبل العقلاء هذا الكلام؟؟!! .

الفصل الرابع
الخمــر فى الجنـة​
 (انظر سورة الصافات 45، الواقعة 18، والطور23، والإنسان17، النبأ34) .

1ـ (سورة الصافات 45) يطوف عليهم ولدان مخلدون بأكواب وأباريق وكأس من معين. لا يصدعون عنها ولا يُنزِفون [تذهب عقولهم].

2ـ (سورة الطور 23) يتنازعون فيها كأسا لا لغو فيها ولا تأثيم [النسفي وابن كثير: يتعاطون الخمر] .
	الخمر المحرمة في الأرض سوف تكون محللة في الجنة، وإن كانت الخمر في الجنة لا تسكر فما فائدة تعاطيها؟ اللهم إلا أنه كان يقصد بها البيبسي كولا.


الفصل الخامس
الفاكهة ولحم الطير .. فى الجنـة​
1ـ تعليقا على الآية: "فيهما من كل فاكهة زوجان" يقول الإمام النسفي: صنفان قيل صنف معروف وصنف غريب. ويقول ابن كثير: أي من جميع أنواع الثمار، مما لا عين رأت، ولا أذن سمعت، ولا خطر على قلب بشر .
{أليس هذا مأخوذ مع الفارق الكبير من كلام بولس الرسول: 1كو2: 9 "ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع به أذن ولم يخطر على بال إنسان ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه"} .

2ـ (يذكر ابن كثير ج3 ص424) [عن عمر ابن الخطاب قال: "جاء أناس إلى رسول الله ( صلعم ) فقالوا: يا محمد، أفي الجنة فاكهة؟ قال: "نعم فاكهة ونخل ورمان" قالوا أفيأكلون كما يأكلون في الدنيا؟ قال: "نعم، وأضعاف" قالوا فيقضون الحوائج؟ قال: "لا، ولكنهم يعرقون ويرشحون {يسيل عرقهم} فيذهب ما في بطونهم من أذى" (ياللقذارة، ماذا سوف تكون رائحة الجنة من عرقهم ورشحهم هذا؟؟؟؟!!!!)] .
[الواقع أن هذا يذكرني بما حدث أيام حكم الرئيس أنور السادات ( يرحمه الله )، وكنت أحد المعتقلين لأجل الدين، وفي الزنزانة المقابلة لي كان هناك اثنان من أحبائنا، فصرخ إلىَّ أحدهم في ثالث يوم قال لي انجدني، قلت: هل أستطيع أن أنجد نفسي حتى أنجدك أنت! مم أنجدك؟ قال من الشخص الذي يشاركني الزنزانة، قلت ما الخطب، قال: لنا ثلاثة أيام، ورغم الأكل لكنه لم يقض حاجته حتى الآن، قلت فعل خيرا. فصاح: أرجوك ارحمني، فإني لا أطيق رائحة أرياحه، فهي كرائحة المجاري العفنة. وتدخلت في الموقف، (وكنا نتكلم من خلال النظارة وهي فتحة في الباب مربعة ضلعها حوالي 10 سم)، ورجوت الشخص الآخر أن يحاول قضاء حاجته، حتى لا يصل به الأمر إلى هذه العفونة! فقال لي: الحقيقة أن الطعام عندي يتسامى. قلت ماذا تعني بيتسامى، قال أي أنه يتحول من الحالة الصلبة إلى الحالة الغازية مباشرة، دون المرور بالحالة السائلة، قلت لرفيقه في الحجرة تحمل قدرك، وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون!!!! .

وعندما قرأت عن أهل الجنة هذه الأوصاف، أدركت ما كان يعانيه الصديق من نتائج التسامي ، ولو كنت قد قرأت وقتها حالة أهل الجنة هذه لكان لي مادة قوية أعزي بها الصديق المختنق، والحقيقة أنني أنعي همَّ الملائكة من روائح أهل الجنة وتسامي ما في بطونهم. وقلت: الله يكون في عونهم!!! وقلت لنفسي أنا لا أريد أن أذهب إلى هذه الجنة. هربا من عرق أهلها ورشحهم وتسامي ما في بطونهم!! وشكرت الله على الملكوت الذي وعدنا به المسيح، حيث أهله لا يأكلون ولا يشربون، فلايعرقون ولا يرشحون ولن يكون في بطونهم شيءٌ يتسامى!!!!!!!!] .


الفصل السادس
مقارنة بين ماقيل عن الجنـة
ونشيد الأناشيد​
قال أحدهم أنه يرى أن كل ماقيل عن الجنة فى القرآن والأحاديث والتفاسير لا يصل إلى مستوى نشيد الأنشاد الهابط ولا ألفاظه القبيحة .

والواقع أن مثل هذه الكلمات تضطرني أن أفتح بابا ما كنت أريد أن أطرقه، حياء من الله أولا، ومن النخبة الفاضلة من الرجال والنساء، وخشية على صغار القارئين. ولهذا سأحاول أن أتجنب الألفاظ التي يعف اللسان أن ينطق بها، وأتركها لفطنة السامع.
فالحقيقة التي لا يختلف إثنان بصددها أن المرأة، أو الجنس عموما، يلعب دورا كبيرا في ذهن النبي أساسا، وبالتالي يذخر  القرآن والأحاديث بعبارات الجنس الفاضحة، وإليك بعضها:
1ـ عن عائشة قالت: أنه كان إذا أراد أن يباشر زوجة من زوجاته وهي حائض يأمرها أن تتزر ثم يباشرها (البخاري باب الحيض).
2ـ عندما كان النبي مسحورا كان يتوهم له أنه كان يدور على نسائه وينكحهن ( تفسير إبن كثير ج 3 ص 695 ) .
3ـ كان النبي مشغولا بالنساء في صحوه وفي منامه، ففي صحيح البخاري حديث 3242 (دار البيان العربي ونشر المكتبة التوفيقية) "عن أبي هريرة قال بينا نحن عند رسول الله (صلعم) قال: "بينا أنا نائم رأيتني في الجنة فإذا امرأة تتوضأ إلى جانب قصر، فقلت لمن هذا القصر؟ فقالوا: لعمر ابن الخطاب، فذكرت غيرته، فوليت مدبر!!!!" فبكى عمر وقال: أعليك أغار يا رسول الله؟؟؟؟؟ ما معنى ذلك؟؟؟ حتى في الإحلام ؟؟؟!!! .
4ـ يقول الأستاذ محمد جلال كشك في كتابه (خواطر مسلم في المسألة الجنسية ص28) :
"قيل عن عائشة بنت طلحة [خالتها عائشة زوجة الرسول، وكانت مثلها في كل شيء] أنها ..... (كلمة قبيحة أستحي من ذكرها فقد يقرأ ذلك أطفال وفتيات وسيدات محترمات، ولا يليق بي أن أذكر ذلك ـ والكلام الذى لا أستطيع قوله ما معناه عملت شيئاً قبيحاً بصوتها) [نخرت نخرة] أثناء وطء زوجها لها، فنفر مائة من الإبل لم تجتمع حتى اليوم".
6ـ ويذكر عن الإمام ابن القيم قوله: "ومما ينبغي تقديمه على الجماع، ملاعبة المرأة وتقبيلها و (كلمة أكثر قبحا وصعب علىّ التلفظ بها) [مص ............ ( قلة أدب طبعاً) [لسانها]" .
7ـ ولهذا أورد حديثا عن جابر ابن عبد الله قال: "نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن المواقعة قبل الملاعبة" .

أين ألفاظ سفر نشيد الأناشيد الروحانية من هذه الألفاظ الشهوانية؟؟؟؟ أفبعد كل هذا يتهمون سفر النشيد بالابتذال؟؟؟!!! .
الواقع كما يقول الكتاب المقدس أن "كلَّ شيء طاهر للطاهرين، أما للنجسين وغير المؤمنين فليس شيء طاهر بل قد تنجس ذهنهم أيضا وضميرهم" (تيطس1: 15) .
من أجل هذا كان هذا السفر: نشيد الأناشيد، محظورا قراءته على غير الناضجين روحيا حتى لا يسيئوا فهمه. فكل إنسان جسداني غارق في بحار الشهوة والنجاسة لا يستطيع أن يدرك المعاني الروحية التي يتكلم عنها هذا الديوان السامي. 
وقد حدث نفس الشيء في التصوف الإسلامي إذ قد تعرض عدد ليس بقليل من الصوفيين للأذي كما جاء في الموسوعة العربية الميسرة ص 526) "وأوذي كثير من كبار الصوفية، مثل ذو النون المصري، والحسين ابن المنصور الحلاج، والسهرودي المقتول، ومحيي الدين ابن عربي" بل تعرض الكثير للتصفية الجسدية كالقتل والصلب مثل الحسين ابن المنصور الحلاج (الموسوعة العربية الميسرة ص731و731). 



عزيزي القارئ الواقع أنه ليس أنقى من الكتاب المقدس في الوجود فهو كتاب الروح الذي يسمو بالإنسان لينقي فكره وقلبه، ويدخله في شركة حقيقية مع الله المحب الذي يريد الجميع يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون. هل تسمع صوته الآن إنه يناديك من خلال هذه الكلمات، فهل تلبي النداء؟ قل له اشرق بنورك يارب في حياتي، عرفني الطريق إلى قلبك المحب. ها أنا أفتح قلبي لأقبلك وأقبل الحياة معك لتأخذني إلى محبتك، ويكون لي معك عشرة مقدسة على الأرض ثم في ملكوت محبتك. آمين. ثق يا أخي وثقي يا أختي أن الرب يحبكم لأن الله محبة، ويحب خيركم ونعيمكم. ثق في هذا يفتح أمامك الطريق.
وإذا رغبت فى مزيد من المعلومات حول هذه المسائل يمكنك زيارة الموقع :
www.fatherzakaria.com

كما أنك ستجد شبعاً حقيقياً وسمواً فى التعاليم عند قراءتك الكتاب المقدس على الموقع التالى :

www.arabicbible.com*


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*

*وبذلك تم الرد الشافى على كل معترض على سفر نشيد الانشاد ولاحظ يا برنابا فى الباب الثانى من الكتاب ان الثدى يشير للرضاعة كما قال لك ماى روك, فلا تتهمه بعد المعرفة مرة اخرى كى لا تتسبب لنفسك بالاحراج وغدا نرد على اعتراضاتك على سفرى حزقيال والامثال*


----------



## My Rock (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*



برنابا01 قال:


> شكلك انت ما بتقرا كتابك كثير او ما بتعرف معنى الي بتقراه
> مين الي حكالك انه معنى ما ورد الرضاعة


 
لم يقلي احد, النص نفسه يشير الى الرضاعة و التغذية الامومية



> واذا افترضنا جدلا ان معنى كلمة ثدي ودلالتها رضاعه
> فما دلالة الفخذ والعنق والزنا والمضاجعة والغتصاب والمعاشرة وغيرها


الفخذ يشير الى حمل الجسد و المعونة على الحركة
و العنق ممر الايمان
اما الزنا و المضاجعة فهي الابتعاد عن الله

فكل من الذديين و الفخذين و العنق خلقهما الله كل واحد لوظيفته البحثة, لا للشهوة الجنسية
فأن كانت غريزتك الجنسية تشتعل بمجرد سماعك لكملة عنق او فخذ او ثدي, فهذا و المعاذ بالله خلل فيك لا في خليقة الله و قصده و مشيئته من خلقه للاشيئ و الاعضاء

سلام و نعمة


----------



## برنابا01 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*



برنابا01 قال:


> *حرر بواسطة My Rock*
> *لانه نسخ و لصق*



نسخ ولصق صحيح انك ما بدك تتحاور 
ما تم نسخه ولصقه فقط هو النصوص من كتابك ولا انا غلطان و اذا عندك جرئه  خليه ينزل والناس تحكم هل هونسخ ولصق ولا لا

بعدين شوف المقال بتاعت الاعتراضات على سفر نشيد الانشاد والرد عليها
بقلم القمص زكريا بطرس
هذة مش نسخ وقص ولا الامور تكال بمكيالين


----------



## برنابا01 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*



My Rock قال:


> لم يقلي احد, النص نفسه يشير الى الرضاعة و التغذية الامومية
> 
> 
> الفخذ يشير الى حمل الجسد و المعونة على الحركة
> ...



اولا الحمدلله انك رديت لاول مرة بدون اسلوب استفزازي

ثانيا   يا اخي مش الكلمات بس بل الوص لعملية المعاشرة والتمهيد لها  و الوصف المثير للاعضاء 
هذا ما اتحدث عنه 
النص الموضوع لا يتحدث عن ام وابنها حتى يعطي دلالة عن الرضاعة 
اعد القراءة لترى


----------



## برنابا01 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*



Christian Knight قال:


> *وبذلك تم الرد الشافى على كل معترض على سفر نشيد الانشاد ولاحظ يا برنابا فى الباب الثانى من الكتاب ان الثدى يشير للرضاعة كما قال لك ماى روك, فلا تتهمه بعد المعرفة مرة اخرى كى لا تتسبب لنفسك بالاحراج وغدا نرد على اعتراضاتك على سفرى حزقيال والامثال*



اولا ردك عبارة عن هروب الى الاسلاميات وتشبيه الامر بالعشق الصوفي 
وليكن هل ورد في القران الكريم الفاظ مثل هذة التي لديكم وتحمل دلالة جنسية واضحة ومثيرة 
بعدين انا اطلعت على الرد بشكل سريع لذلك سوف اؤجل ردي لغاية ما اقرائه بشكل واضح
بس ارجو من المشرفين الا يقوموا بحذف المشاركات حتى يتضح الموضوع بشكل كامل


----------



## My Rock (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*



برنابا01 قال:


> اولا الحمدلله انك رديت لاول مرة بدون اسلوب استفزازي
> 
> ثانيا يا اخي مش الكلمات بس بل الوص لعملية المعاشرة والتمهيد لها و الوصف المثير للاعضاء
> هذا ما اتحدث عنه
> ...


 
اليس الاجدر بك ان تذكر النص؟
ضع النص لنرى ما مكتوب به و اذا كان فيه شئ مثير منطيقا ام لا

ينقل الى قسم الرد على الشبهات بسبب المماطلة


----------



## برنابا01 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*



My Rock قال:


> اليس الاجدر بك ان تذكر النص؟
> ضع النص لنرى ما مكتوب به و اذا كان فيه شئ مثير منطيقا ام لا
> 
> ينقل الى قسم الرد على الشبهات بسبب المماطلة



انا وضعت الرد ولكن انت قمت بحذفه


----------



## برنابا01 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*

أمثال 7: 7-22 (لاَحَظْتُ بَيْنَ 
الْبَنِينَ غُلاَماً عَدِيمَ الْفَهْمِ 8عَابِراً 
فِي الشَّارِعِ عِنْدَ زَاوِيَتِهَا 
وَصَاعِداً فِي طَرِيقِ بَيْتِهَا. ... 
10وَإِذَا بِامْرَأَةٍ اسْتَقْبَلَتْهُ فِي 
زِيِّ زَانِيَةٍ ... 13فَأَمْسَكَتْهُ 
وَقَبَّلَتْهُ. أَوْقَحَتْ وَجْهَهَا 
وَقَالَتْ لَهُ: ... 16بِالدِّيبَاجِ فَرَشْتُ 
سَرِيرِي بِمُوَشَّى كَتَّانٍ مِنْ 
مِصْرَ. 17عَطَّرْتُ فِرَاشِي بِمُرٍّ وَعُودٍ 
وَقِرْفَةٍ. 18هَلُمَّ نَرْتَوِ وُدّاً 
إِلَى الصَّبَاحِ. نَتَلَذَّذُ 
بِالْحُبِّ. 19لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيْسَ فِي 
الْبَيْتِ. ذَهَبَ فِي طَرِيقٍ بَعِيدَةٍ. 
20أَخَذَ صُرَّةَ الْفِضَّةِ بِيَدِهِ. 
يَوْمَ الْهِلاَلِ يَأْتِي إِلَى بَيْتِهِ». 
21أَغْوَتْهُ بِكَثْرَةِ فُنُونِهَا 
بِمَلْثِ شَفَتَيْهَا طَوَّحَتْهُ. 22ذَهَبَ 
وَرَاءَهَا لِوَقْتِهِ كَثَوْرٍ 
يَذْهَبُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ أَوْ كَالْغَبِيِّ 
إِلَى قَيْدِ الْقِصَاصِ.)


نشيد الإنشاد 7: 1-8 (1مَا أَجْمَلَ 
رِجْلَيْكِ بِالنَّعْلَيْنِ يَا بِنْتَ 
الْكَرِيمِ! دَوَائِرُ فَخْذَيْكِ مِثْلُ 
الْحَلِيِّ صَنْعَةِ يَدَيْ صَنَّاعٍ. 2 
سُرَّتُكِ كَأْسٌ مُدَوَّرَةٌ لاَ 
يُعْوِزُهَا شَرَابٌ مَمْزُوجٌ. بَطْنُكِ 
صُبْرَةُ حِنْطَةٍ مُسَيَّجَةٌ بِالسَّوْسَنِ. 
3 ثَدْيَاكِ كَخِشْفَتَيْنِ تَوْأَمَيْ 
ظَبْيَةٍ. 4عُنُقُكِ كَبُرْجٍ مِنْ 
عَاجٍ. عَيْنَاكِ كَالْبِرَكِ فِي حَشْبُونَ 
عِنْدَ بَابِ بَثِّ رَبِّيمَ. أَنْفُكِ 
كَبُرْجِ لُبْنَانَ النَّاظِرِ تُجَاهَ 
دِمَشْقَ. ... 6مَا أَجْمَلَكِ وَمَا 
أَحْلاَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْحَبِيبَةُ 
بِاللَّذَّاتِ! 7قَامَتُكِ هَذِهِ شَبِيهَةٌ 
بِالنَّخْلَةِ وَثَدْيَاكِ 
بِالْعَنَاقِيدِ. 8قُلْتُ:«إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى 
النَّخْلَةِ وَأُمْسِكُ بِعُذُوقِهَا». 
وَتَكُونُ ثَدْيَاكِ كَعَنَاقِيدِ 
الْكَرْمِ وَرَائِحَةُ أَنْفِكِ كَالتُّفَّاحِ)


مثال 5: 18-19 (وَافْرَحْ بِامْرَأَةِ 
شَبَابِكَ 19الظَّبْيَةِ الْمَحْبُوبَةِ 
وَالْوَعْلَةِ الزَّهِيَّةِ. لِيُرْوِكَ 
ثَدْيَاهَا فِي كُلِّ وَقْتٍ 
وَبِمَحَبَّتِهَا اسْكَرْ دَائِماً.)

نشيد الإنشاد 1: 10-16 (10مَا أَجْمَلَ 
خَدَّيْكِ بِسُمُوطٍ وَعُنُقَكِ بِقَلاَئِدَ! 
... 13صُرَّةُ الْمُرِّ حَبِيبِي لِي. 
بَيْنَ ثَدْيَيَّ يَبِيتُ. ... 15هَا أَنْتِ 
جَمِيلَةٌ يَا حَبِيبَتِي هَا أَنْتِ 
جَمِيلَةٌ. عَيْنَاكِ حَمَامَتَانِ. 16هَا 
أَنْتَ جَمِيلٌ يَا حَبِيبِي وَحُلْوٌ 
وَسَرِيرُنَا أَخْضَرُ.)

نشيد الإنشاد 3: 1-5 (1فِي اللَّيْلِ عَلَى 
فِرَاشِي طَلَبْتُ مَنْ تُحِبُّهُ 
نَفْسِي طَلَبْتُهُ فَمَا وَجَدْتُهُ. 
2إِنِّي أَقُومُ وَأَطُوفُ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ 
فِي الأَسْوَاقِ وَفِي الشَّوَارِعِ 
أَطْلُبُ مَنْ تُحِبُّهُ نَفْسِي. 
طَلَبْتُهُ فَمَا وَجَدْتُهُ. 3وَجَدَنِي 
الْحَرَسُ الطَّائِفُ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ 
فَقُلْتُ: «أَرَأَيْتُمْ مَنْ تُحِبُّهُ 
نَفْسِي؟» 4فَمَا جَاوَزْتُهُمْ إِلاَّ 
قَلِيلاً حَتَّى وَجَدْتُ مَنْ تُحِبُّهُ 
نَفْسِي فَأَمْسَكْتُهُ وَلَمْ أَرْخِهِ 
حَتَّى أَدْخَلْتُهُ بَيْتَ أُمِّي 
وَحُجْرَةَ مَنْ حَبِلَتْ بِي. 
5أُحَلِّفُكُنَّ يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ 
بِالظِّبَاءِ وَبِأَيَائِلِ الْحَقْلِ أَلاَّ 
تُيَقِّظْنَ وَلاَ تُنَبِّهْنَ الْحَبِيبَ 
حَتَّى يَشَاءَ.)

نشيد الإنشاد 4: 1-7 (1هَا أَنْتِ جَمِيلَةٌ 
يَا حَبِيبَتِي هَا أَنْتِ جَمِيلَةٌ! 
عَيْنَاكِ حَمَامَتَانِ مِنْ تَحْتِ 
نَقَابِكِ. شَعْرُكِ كَقَطِيعِ مِعْزٍ 
رَابِضٍ عَلَى جَبَلِ جِلْعَادَ. 
2أَسْنَانُكِ كَقَطِيعِ الْجَزَائِزِ الصَّادِرَةِ 
مِنَ الْغَسْلِ اللَّوَاتِي كُلُّ 
وَاحِدَةٍ مُتْئِمٌ وَلَيْسَ فِيهِنَّ 
عَقِيمٌ. 3شَفَتَاكِ كَسِلْكَةٍ مِنَ 
الْقِرْمِزِ. وَفَمُكِ حُلْوٌ. خَدُّكِ 
كَفِلْقَةِ رُمَّانَةٍ تَحْتَ نَقَابِكِ. 
4عُنُقُكِ كَبُرْجِ دَاوُدَ الْمَبْنِيِّ 
لِلأَسْلِحَةِ. أَلْفُ مِجَنٍّ عُلِّقَ 
عَلَيْهِ كُلُّهَا أَتْرَاسُ 
الْجَبَابِرَةِ. 5 ثَدْيَاكِ كَخِشْفَتَيْ ظَبْيَةٍ 
تَوْأَمَيْنِ يَرْعَيَانِ بَيْنَ 
السَّوْسَنِ. 6إِلَى أَنْ يَفِيحَ النَّهَارُ 
وَتَنْهَزِمَ الظِّلاَلُ أَذْهَبُ إِلَى 
جَبَلِ الْمُرِّ وَإِلَى تَلِّ 
اللُّبَانِ. 7كُلُّكِ جَمِيلٌ يَا حَبِيبَتِي 
لَيْسَ فِيكِ عَيْبَةٌ.)

نشيد الإنشاد 8: 1-4 (1لَيْتَكَ كَأَخٍ لِي 
الرَّاضِعِ ثَدْيَيْ أُمِّي فَأَجِدَكَ 
فِي الْخَارِجِ وَأُقَبِّلَكَ وَلاَ 
يُخْزُونَنِي. 2وَأَقُودُكَ وَأَدْخُلُ 
بِكَ بَيْتَ أُمِّي وَهِيَ تُعَلِّمُنِي 
فَأَسْقِيكَ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ 
الْمَمْزُوجَةِ مِنْ سُلاَفِ رُمَّانِي. 3شِمَالُهُ 
تَحْتَ رَأْسِي وَيَمِينُهُ 
تُعَانِقُنِي. 4أُحَلِّفُكُنَّ يَا بَنَاتِ 
أُورُشَلِيمَ أَلاَّ تُيَقِّظْنَ وَلاَ 
تُنَبِّهْنَ الْحَبِيبَ حَتَّى يَشَاءَ.)

نشيد الإنشاد 8: 8-10 (8لَنَا أُخْتٌ 
صَغِيرَةٌ لَيْسَ لَهَا ثَدْيَانِ. فَمَاذَا 
نَصْنَعُ لِأُخْتِنَا فِي يَوْمٍ 
تُخْطَبُ؟ 9إِنْ تَكُنْ سُوراً فَنَبْنِي 
عَلَيْهَا بُرْجَ فِضَّةٍ. وَإِنْ تَكُنْ 
بَاباً فَنَحْصُرُهَا بِأَلْوَاحِ أَرْزٍ. 
10أَنَا سُورٌ وَثَدْيَايَ كَبُرْجَيْنِ. 
حِينَئِذٍ كُنْتُ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ 
كَوَاجِدَةٍ سَلاَمَةً.)

حزقيال 16: 1-34 (1وَكَـانَتْ إِلَيَّ 
كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ: 2[يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, عَرِّفْ 
أُورُشَلِيمَ بِرَجَاسَاتِهَا .. .. 
15[فَـاتَّكَلْتِ عَلَى جَمَالِكِ وَزَنَيْتِ 
عَلَى اسْمِكِ, وَسَكَبْتِ زِنَاكِ 
عَلَى كُلِّ عَابِرٍ فَكَانَ لَهُ. 
16وَأَخَذْتِ مِنْ ثِيَابِكِ وَصَنَعْتِ 
لِنَفْسِكِ مُرْتَفَعَاتٍ مُوَشَّاةٍ 
وَزَنَيْتِ عَلَيْهَا. أَمْرٌ لَمْ يَأْتِ وَلَمْ 
يَكُنْ. .. .. وَصَنَعْتِ لِنَفْسِكِ 
صُوَرَ ذُكُورٍ وَزَنَيْتِ بِهَا. .. .. 25فِي 
رَأْسِ كُلِّ طَرِيقٍ بَنَيْتِ 
مُرْتَفَعَتَكِ وَرَجَّسْتِ جَمَالَكِ, 
وَفَرَّجْتِ رِجْلَيْكِ لِكُلِّ عَابِرٍ 
وَأَكْثَرْتِ زِنَاكِ. 26وَزَنَيْتِ مَعَ 
جِيرَانِكِ بَنِي مِصْرَ الْغِلاَظِ 
اللَّحْمِ, وَزِدْتِ فِي زِنَاكِ لإِغَاظَتِي. .. .. 
33لِكُلِّ الزَّوَانِي يُعْطُونَ 
هَدِيَّةً, أَمَّا أَنْتِ فَقَدْ أَعْطَيْتِ 
كُلَّ مُحِبِّيكِ هَدَايَاكِ, 
وَرَشَيْتِهِمْ لِيَأْتُوكِ مِنْ كُلِّ جَانِبٍ 
لِلزِّنَا بِكِ. 34وَصَارَ فِيكِ عَكْسُ 
عَادَةِ النِّسَاءِ فِي زِنَاكِ, إِذْ لَمْ 
يُزْنَ وَرَاءَكِ, بَلْ أَنْتِ 
تُعْطِينَ أُجْرَةً وَلاَ أُجْرَةَ تُعْطَى 
لَكِ, فَصِرْتِ بِـالْعَكْس!)

مارئيكم بهذه النصوص وهي من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## kimo14th (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*

*مداخله سريعه واعود للمذاكره *

*لا يجب ان نتقيد بمعطيات عصرنا ونقيس عليه اى فتره سابقه *

*بمعنى ان اسلوب الكتابه منذ الفى عام يختلف تماما عن عصرنا هذا فلا يجب الحكم عليه بمقاييس عصرنا *
*مطلقا*

*وما بالك ان ماتسميه الفاظ جنسيه ليست لها اى دلاله جنسيه من الاساس .. *


*واقرا السفر كاملا دون اقتطاع ستجد ان الحديث لا يمكن ان يكون بين عشيقين ..... *


*اما سفر حزقيال فاستخدام امثله الزنا فهى توضح خيانه الرب بالكفر به *


*ملحوظه اخيره : الا تنسى الاحاديث الاسلاميه المليئه بالالفاظ الجنسيه *
*ذات الدلالات والشروحات الجنسيه *

​


----------



## My Rock (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*

وانا الي كنت بفكر اني بحاور انسان يفهم حبتين.. بس مسلم نعمل ايه.. مفيش فايدة




برنابا01 قال:


> أمثال 7: 7-22 (لاَحَظْتُ بَيْنَ
> الْبَنِينَ غُلاَماً عَدِيمَ الْفَهْمِ 8عَابِراً
> فِي الشَّارِعِ عِنْدَ زَاوِيَتِهَا
> وَصَاعِداً فِي طَرِيقِ بَيْتِهَا. ...
> ...


 

لا جديد فيك يا برنابا, فاسلوبكم المحمدي واحد و لن تخلصوا منه لانه سبيل تدليسكم
و دعني اعلمك شئ, لما تقتبس نص حاول ان تقتبسه كله لا تقطف فيه على مزاجك يا مدلس:

النص الكامل للاصحاح السابع:

*Pro 7:1
*يَا ابْنِي احْفَظْ كَلاَمِي وَاذْخَرْ وَصَايَايَ عِنْدَكَ. 
Pro 7:2 احْفَظْ وَصَايَايَ فَتَحْيَا وَشَرِيعَتِي كَحَدَقَةِ عَيْنِكَ. 
Pro 7:3 اُرْبُطْهَا عَلَى أَصَابِعِكَ. اكْتُبْهَا عَلَى لَوْحِ قَلْبِكَ. 
Pro 7:4 قُلْ لِلْحِكْمَةِ: «أَنْتِ أُخْتِي» وَادْعُ الْفَهْمَ ذَا قَرَابَةٍ. 
Pro 7:5 *لِتَحْفَظَكَ مِنَ الْمَرْأَةِ الأَجْنَبِيَّةِ مِنَ الْغَرِيبَةِ الْمَلِقَةِ بِكَلاَمِهَا*. 
Pro 7:6 لأَنِّي مِنْ كُوَّةِ بَيْتِي مِنْ وَرَاءِ شُبَّاكِي تَطَلَّعْتُ 
Pro 7:7 فَرَأَيْتُ بَيْنَ الْجُهَّالِ لاَحَظْتُ بَيْنَ الْبَنِينَ غُلاَماً عَدِيمَ الْفَهْمِ 
Pro 7:8 عَابِراً فِي الشَّارِعِ عِنْدَ زَاوِيَتِهَا وَصَاعِداً فِي طَرِيقِ بَيْتِهَا. 
Pro 7:9 فِي الْعِشَاءِ فِي مَسَاءِ الْيَوْمِ فِي حَدَقَةِ اللَّيْلِ وَالظَّلاَمِ. 
Pro 7:10 وَإِذَا بِامْرَأَةٍ اسْتَقْبَلَتْهُ فِي زِيِّ زَانِيَةٍ وَخَبِيثَةُ الْقَلْبِ. 
Pro 7:11 صَخَّابَةٌ هِيَ وَجَامِحَةٌ. فِي بَيْتِهَا لاَ تَسْتَقِرُّ قَدَمَاهَا. 
Pro 7:12 تَارَةً فِي الْخَارِجِ وَأُخْرَى فِي الشَّوَارِعِ. وَعِنْدَ كُلِّ زَاوِيَةٍ تَكْمُنُ. 
Pro 7:13 فَأَمْسَكَتْهُ وَقَبَّلَتْهُ. أَوْقَحَتْ وَجْهَهَا وَقَالَتْ لَهُ: 
Pro 7:14 «عَلَيَّ ذَبَائِحُ السَّلاَمَةِ. الْيَوْمَ أَوْفَيْتُ نُذُورِي. 
Pro 7:15 فَلِذَلِكَ خَرَجْتُ لِلِقَائِكَ لأَطْلُبَ وَجْهَكَ حَتَّى أَجِدَكَ. 
Pro 7:16 بِالدِّيبَاجِ فَرَشْتُ سَرِيرِي بِمُوَشَّى كَتَّانٍ مِنْ مِصْرَ. 
Pro 7:17 عَطَّرْتُ فِرَاشِي بِمُرٍّ وَعُودٍ وَقِرْفَةٍ. 
Pro 7:18 هَلُمَّ نَرْتَوِ وُدّاً إِلَى الصَّبَاحِ. نَتَلَذَّذُ بِالْحُبِّ. 
Pro 7:19 لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيْسَ فِي الْبَيْتِ. ذَهَبَ فِي طَرِيقٍ بَعِيدَةٍ. 
Pro 7:20 أَخَذَ صُرَّةَ الْفِضَّةِ بِيَدِهِ. يَوْمَ الْهِلاَلِ يَأْتِي إِلَى بَيْتِهِ». 
Pro 7:21 أَغْوَتْهُ بِكَثْرَةِ فُنُونِهَا بِمَلْثِ شَفَتَيْهَا طَوَّحَتْهُ. 
Pro 7:22 ذَهَبَ وَرَاءَهَا لِوَقْتِهِ كَثَوْرٍ يَذْهَبُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ أَوْ كَالْغَبِيِّ إِلَى قَيْدِ الْقِصَاصِ 
Pro 7:23 حَتَّى يَشُقَّ سَهْمٌ كَبِدَهُ. كَطَيْرٍ يُسْرِعُ إِلَى الْفَخِّ وَلاَ يَدْرِي أَنَّهُ لِنَفْسِهِ. 
Pro 7:24 وَالآنَ أَيُّهَا الأَبْنَاءُ اسْمَعُوا لِي وَأَصْغُوا لِكَلِمَاتِ فَمِي. 
Pro 7:25 لاَ يَمِلْ قَلْبُكَ إِلَى طُرُقِهَا وَلاَ تَشْرُدْ فِي مَسَالِكِهَا. 
Pro 7:26 لأَنَّهَا طَرَحَتْ كَثِيرِينَ جَرْحَى وَكُلُّ قَتْلاَهَا أَقْوِيَاءُ. ​Pro 7:27 طُرُقُ الْهَاوِيَةِ بَيْتُهَا هَابِطَةٌ إِلَى خُدُورِ الْمَوْتِ.

هذا الاصحاح يصور بصورة شاهد عيان يرى من وراء ​
​
*كوة بيته = *أي شراعة الباب، كيف سقط شاب ضحية ام رأة أجنبية زانية. وهو تصوير بصورة دقيقة.
و من ثم يصف مواصفات هذا الشاب في العدد 7 الى 9 بوصفه انه عديم الفهم اذ نعلم ان الشعي يهلك لسبب عدم المعرفة "هلك شعبي من عدم المعرفة " (هو 6:4 )​ 
و الاعداد من 10 الى 23:
هذا الشاب المتسكع الذي بلا هدف، بل في صحبة الأشرار تجري وراءه الخطية ساعية إليه لتسقطه ​
​
= وإذا بامرأة استقبلته= هي سعت إليه وهو ظن أنه وجد غنيمة . صخابة= تصيح وتغني كأنها فرحة . جامحة= لا يمكن ضبطها كثور جامح، بسبب شهوتها (هو ١٦:٤ ). لا تستقر قدماها = لا تستطيع أن تلازم بيتها، وهذه الصفة عكس ما ُذكر عن المرأة الفاضلة (تي ٥:٢ ). أمسكته وقبلته = كما لو كانت تحبه . أوقحت وجهها = كان كلامها بوقاحة وقلة حياء . على ذبائح السلامة = كان لحم ذبيحة ا لسلامة بحسب الشريعة يجب أن يؤكل في نفس اليوم، وكأنها تقول عندي من لحم ذبيحة السلامة فتعال وشاركني . اليوم أوفيت نذوري = أي بتقديمها ذبيحة السلامة أوفت نذرًا كان عليها أن توفيه !!
هل هناك شر ووقاحة أكثر من استعمال الدين في خداع البسطاء، فهي تستغل الدين لتدعوه ليأكل معها (وفي هذا تشبه من ينتهز فرصة الأعياد المقدسة ليقضيها في الخلاعة والمجون ). ونلاحظ أن ممارسة الدين بشكل ظاهري، أي العبادة الشكلية تقود لقسوة القلب هكذا، بل تقود لأن يستغل الدين استغلا ً لا سيئً ا. خرجت للقائك = لتدعوه ليأكل معها ذبيحة السلامة . الديباج بعد أن دخل الشاب للمصيدة بحجة الأكل من ذبيحة السلامة تحول كلام المرأة بطريقة مباشرة لتدعوه للزنا معها على السرير المزين بالديباج وهو قماش مزركش من الحرير غالي الثمن . موشى كتان من مصر = مفارش مخططة غالية مصنوعة من الكتان الذي تشتهر به مصر . عطرت فراشي = بروائح عطرية للترغيب في الدنس. لأن الرجل ليس في البيت = أي زوجها الغائب وتدعوه الرجل ويدل هذا الأسلوب على عدم الاحترام بعكس
سارة التي كانت تقول عن إبراهيم "سيدي". ذهب في طريق بعيدة = سافر في عمله أو تجارته. أخذ صرة الفضة بيده= أخذ كيس نقوده للتجارة . يوم الهلال يأت ي إلى بيته= أي سيطول غيابه وسيأتي في يوم الهلال التالي. كل هذه محاولات لتصوير أن طريق الخطية آمن، وهذا أسلوب إبليس دائمًا، كما قال لحواء .. لا تموتا . ملث شفتيها = الكلام المعسول الناعم، المداهنة . طوحت به = جعلته يستسلم ويسقط أخيرًا كثور يذهب إلى الذبح = هو كان يظن أنه وجد غنيمة وإندفع نحوها كثو ٍ ر هائج ولكنه لم يدري أنه كان كثو ٍ ر مساق إلى الذبح، فالثور يأخذونه للذبح وهو يظن أنهم يأخذونه للمرعى ليأكل، والزاني يذهب لخرابه وهو يظن أنه ذاهب للذته . كالغبي إلى قيد القصاص = كان يظن أن هذه فرصته والزوج غائب وإذا به يذهب لقصاصه مقيدًابرباطات شهوته وخطيته كان كالغبي مقيدًا ذاهبًا لقصاصه
وهو غير فاهم، مغلوبًا على أمره ​
​
. ولا يدي أنه لنفسه = لا يدري أن الفخ كان منصوبًا لاقتناصه وهلاك نفسه، فالموت في خزي هو عقوبة الزاني.

لكن الاهم هو الامر بالابتعاد عن هذه المهلكة​ 
Pro 7:24​
​
وَالآنَ أَيُّهَا الأَبْنَاءُ اسْمَعُوا لِي وَأَصْغُوا لِكَلِمَاتِ فَمِي. 
Pro 7:25 لاَ يَمِلْ قَلْبُكَ إِلَى طُرُقِهَا وَلاَ تَشْرُدْ فِي مَسَالِكِهَا. 
Pro 7:26 لأَنَّهَا طَرَحَتْ كَثِيرِينَ جَرْحَى وَكُلُّ قَتْلاَهَا أَقْوِيَاءُ. ​Pro 7:27 طُرُقُ الْهَاوِيَةِ بَيْتُهَا هَابِطَةٌ إِلَى خُدُورِ الْمَوْتِ.

فما ذكر هو وصف لتدرج الخطيئة و الوقوع بها, مذكرا على الابتعاد عنها و عدم ميلان القلب لهذه الطرق 
​








> نشيد الإنشاد 7: 1-8 (1مَا أَجْمَلَ
> رِجْلَيْكِ بِالنَّعْلَيْنِ يَا بِنْتَ
> الْكَرِيمِ! دَوَائِرُ فَخْذَيْكِ مِثْلُ
> الْحَلِيِّ صَنْعَةِ يَدَيْ صَنَّاعٍ. 2
> ...


 
كالعادة, تقطيف ارعن للنصوص
النص الكامل:
*Son 7:1*​*
*​*
*مَا أَجْمَلَ رِجْلَيْكِ بِالنَّعْلَيْنِ يَا بِنْتَ الْكَرِيمِ! دَوَائِرُ فَخْذَيْكِ مِثْلُ الْحَلِيِّ صَنْعَةِ يَدَيْ صَنَّاعٍ. 
Son 7:2 سُرَّتُكِ كَأْسٌ مُدَوَّرَةٌ لاَ يُعْوِزُهَا شَرَابٌ مَمْزُوجٌ. بَطْنُكِ صُبْرَةُ حِنْطَةٍ مُسَيَّجَةٌ بِالسَّوْسَنِ. 
Son 7:3 ثَدْيَاكِ كَخِشْفَتَيْنِ تَوْأَمَيْ ظَبْيَةٍ. 
Son 7:4 عُنُقُكِ كَبُرْجٍ مِنْ عَاجٍ. عَيْنَاكِ كَالْبِرَكِ فِي حَشْبُونَ عِنْدَ بَابِ بَثِّ رَبِّيمَ. أَنْفُكِ كَبُرْجِ لُبْنَانَ النَّاظِرِ تُجَاهَ دِمَشْقَ. 
Son 7:5 رَأْسُكِ عَلَيْكِ مِثْلُ الْكَرْمَلِ وَشَعْرُ رَأْسِكِ كَأُرْجُوَانٍ. مَلِكٌ قَدْ أُسِرَ بِالْخُصَلِ. 
Son 7:6 مَا أَجْمَلَكِ وَمَا أَحْلاَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْحَبِيبَةُ بِاللَّذَّاتِ! 
Son 7:7 قَامَتُكِ هَذِهِ شَبِيهَةٌ بِالنَّخْلَةِ وَثَدْيَاكِ بِالْعَنَاقِيدِ. 
Son 7:8 قُلْتُ: «إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى النَّخْلَةِ وَأُمْسِكُ بِعُذُوقِهَا». وَتَكُونُ ثَدْيَاكِ كَعَنَاقِيدِ الْكَرْمِ وَرَائِحَةُ أَنْفِكِ كَالتُّفَّاحِ 
Son 7:9 وَحَنَكُكِ كَأَجْوَدِ الْخَمْرِ. لِحَبِيبِي السَّائِغَةُ الْمُرَقْرِقَةُ السَّائِحَةُ عَلَى شِفَاهِ النَّائِمِينَ. 
Son 7:10 أَنَا لِحَبِيبِي وَإِلَيَّ اشْتِيَاقُهُ. 
Son 7:11 تَعَالَ يَا حَبِيبِي لِنَخْرُجْ إِلَى الْحَقْلِ وَلْنَبِتْ فِي الْقُرَى. 
Son 7:12 لِنُبَكِّرَنَّ إِلَى الْكُرُومِ لِنَنْظُرَ هَلْ أَزْهَرَ الْكَرْمُ؟ هَلْ تَفَتَّحَ الْقُعَالُ؟ هَلْ نَوَّرَ الرُّمَّانُ؟ هُنَالِكَ أُعْطِيكَ حُبِّي. ​Son 7:13 اَللُّفَّاحُ يَفُوحُ رَائِحَةً وَعِنْدَ أَبْوَابِنَا كُلُّ النَّفَائِسِ مِنْ جَدِيدَةٍ وَقَدِيمَةٍ ذَخَرْتُهَا لَكَ يَا حَبِيبِي.


وصفه للعروس شولميث 
" ما أجمل خطواتك بالنعلين يا بنت الأمير " نش 7 : 1 
يلقبها " بنت الأمير " ، إذ هى منتسبة لله ، ولدت من الماء والروح كأبنة للملك السماوى ، لهذا دعيت فى المزمور ( 45 : 13 ) " أبنة الملك " ، فإن كانت فى أصلها ( بعد السقوط ) حقيرة ومزدرى بها ، لكن بانتسابها لله حملت أصلا ملوكيا . 
أما حديثه عن " النعلين " إنما يشير إلى الكنيسة – كجماعة أو كأعضاء – وقد احتذت بانجيل السلام ( أف 6 : 15 ) ، وكأن العريس قد ركز فى بدء وصفها بخطواتها الأنجيلية ... تسلك طريق العريس ذاته . كقول الرسول بولس : " ما أجمل أقدام المبشرين بالسلام ، المبشرين بالخيرات " رو 10 : 15 . ( راجع أشعيا 52 : 7 ) ، ( ناحوم : 1 : 15 ) . 

" مفاصل فخذيك مثل الحلى ( السلاسل ) ، صنعة يدى صانع " نش 7 : 1 
الفخذان يحملان الجسد ويعينانه على الحركة ، لهذا فإن مفاصل الفخذين إنما تشير إلى وحدة الكنيسة المقدسة فى المسيح يسوع خلال المحبة ، ( راجع أف 4 : 16 ) ، ( كو 2 : 19 ) . 
هذه الوحدة كالسلاسل تربط البشرية معا مع اختلافها فى اللغة والجنس والثقافات ، كما تربط الأجيال معا ، فتحمل الكنيسة الروح الجامعية على المستوى المكانى ( فى كل العالم ) والمستوى الزمانى ( عبر الأجيال ) .... وهى من صنع يدى صانع ماهر ، ألا وهو الروح القدس واهب الشركة . 

" وسرتك كأس مدورة ، لا يعوزها شراب ممزوج " نش 7 : 2 
ترشم السرة بدهن الميرون فى سر التثبيت ، لأن الروح القدس يقدس الأعضاء الظاهرة كما يقدس الأحشاء الداخلية ، ليكون الأنسان بكليته للرب . 
هكذا يرى السيد المسيح فى كنيسته قد دخلت معه فى الحياة الزوجية على مستوى سماوى ، وقد قطعت سرتها فصارت كأسا مدورة أى حملت الطبيعة السماوية ( الدائرة التى بلا بداية ولا نهاية ) ، لا يعوزها شراب ممزوج ، إذ لم تعد فى أحشاء العالم تطلب أفراحه الخارجية .... 

" بطنك صرة ( كومة ) حنطة مسيجة بالسوسن " نش 7 : 3 . 
تحوى الكنيسة فى داخلها مخازن غذاء روحى ( حنطة ) مشبع للنفس يسكن فى داخلها السيد المسيح ، الخبز الحى النازل من السماء ، الذى من يأكل منه يحيا إلى الأبد ( يو 6 : 51 ) ، هذه الخيرات محاطة بسياج من السوسن الذكى الرائحة ، وكأن ثمار الكنيسة مشبعة وجميلة تجتذب النفوس . 

" ثدياك كخشفتين توأمى ظبية " نش 7 : 3 
( راجع نش 4 : 5 ) . 
" عنقك كبرج من عاج " نش 7 : 4 
( راجع نش 4 : 4 ) ، ... الآن يصفها " كبرج من عاج " والعاج يشير إلى قبول الألم حتى الموت ، فإن كان إيمان الكنيسة عاليا كالبرج ، مرتفعا نحو السماء ، فقد قبلت كل صنوف الألم حتى الموت ، لتبقى أمينة فى إيمانها ، لا تنحرف وراء كل ريح تعليم غريب ولا تتلوث بالبدع والهرطقات لقد كلفها إيمانها الرسولى الأصيل الثمن الكثير ! 

" عيناك كالبرك فى حشبون عند باب بث ربيم " نش 7 : 4 
إن كان قبلا قد وصف عينيها بعينى الحمامة ، حيث تتجلى فيهما صورة الروح القدس الذى يقدس سيرتها الداخلية بتطلعها المستمر إليه بغير إنحراف ، فإنه الآن يصفهما ببرك السمك فى حشبون ، هذا المنظر يكشف عن إتساع بصيرتها ، فهى كالبرك المنفتحة على السماء لا يحجبها عنها شىء ، هذا الأنفتاح نحو السماء يولد فيها انفتاحا نحو البشر أيضا ، لذا دعاها " برك السمك " ، كل من ينظر إليها يجدها تحوى الأسماك داخلها .. لا تهتم بما لنفسها بل بما هو للأخرين ( الأسماك تشير إلى جماعة المؤمنين ) ، إنه لا يصفها بالينابيع لئلا تحمل فقاعات هواء ( تشير إلى الحياة الجوفاء ) ، ولا بالبحر إذ ليس فيها اضطرابات أو قلق ، بل فى بساطة الأيمان تعيش بنظرة روحية هادئة . 

" أنفك كبرج لبنان الناظر تجاه دمشق " نش 7 : 4 
هذا التعبير يشير إلى شهامة الكنيسة وشجاعتها المقدسة فى الحق ، وعدم خوفها من الباطل ، فإن كانت وديعة متواضعة لكنها فى نفس الوقت قوية وجبارة . 
والأنف يشير إلى حاسة الشم للتمييز بين رائحة المسيح الذكية وأطايب العالم الزائلة .. 

" رأسك عليك مثل الكرمل ، وشعر رأسك كالقرمز ، 
الملك قد حجز فى الشرفات " نش 7 : 5 
رأس الكنيسة مرتفع كالكرمل ، الجبل الذى يرتفع إلى أقل من 2000 قدم ، ليس فى تشامخ بشرى وأعتداد مملوء عجرفة ، بل فى قوة النصرة على محبة العالم وكل عواصفة . 
والكرمل يعنى " أرض الحديقة " ، أمتاز بالخضرة الكثيفة والثمار الكثيرة والغابات ، هكذا لا يظهر رأس الكنيسة فارغا بل مثمرا ، لا تلهو فيها أية أفكار باطلة ، إنما تحمل أعمالا مجيدة وتقدم ثمارا تشبع الكثيرين . 
على رأس الكرمل سجد إيليا النبى وخر على الأرض طالبا من الله أن يعطى مطرا للأرض ( 1 مل 18 : 42 – 46 ) ، وفى الكنيسة يتعبد المؤمنون بانسحاق أمام الله لكى يمطر على القلوب الجافة بمياة نعمته حتى تلين بالتوبة وتأتى بالثمر المطلوب .... 
أما الشعر فقد رأيناه قبلا يشير إلى جماعة المؤمنين ، أنه كالقرمز ، وهو لباس الملوك كما يحمل رمز دم المسيح باتحادنا مع العريس الملك ، صارت كل الأعضاء تحمل سمة الملوكية خلال تقديسها بالدم الكريم . 
أمام هذا المنظر الجميل يقول العريس " الملك قد حجز فى الشرفات " وكأنه لا يريد أن يتركها ، هذا ما أكده المرتل بقوله " الرب قد أختار صهيون ، ..... ( مز 132 : 13 ، 14 ) . 

" ما أجملك وما أحلاك يا حبيبى ! 
هذه هى عظمتك فى لذاتك : قامتك هى شبيهة بالنخلة وثدياك بالعناقيد ، 
قلت أنى أصعد إلى النخلة وأمسك بسعفها العال ، وتكون ثدياك كعناقيد الكرم ،
ورائحة أنفك كالتفاح ، وحلقك كأجود الخمر ، 
تسوغ بلذة لحبيبى وتسيل على شفتى وأسنانى " ( نش 7 : 6 – 9 ) . 
فى ختام وصفه لها يناجيها : ما أجملك ؟ ! ما أحلاك ؟ ! 
هوذا قد ظهرت قامة الكنيسة ، إنها كالنخلة تمتاز بطولها واستقامتها ... لقد ارتفعت لتبلغ ملء قامة المسيح ( أف 4 : 13 ) ، وكما يقول المرتل : " الصديق كالنخلة يزهو ، كالأرز فى لبنان ينمو " ( مز 92 : 12 ) ، لهذا رمز للسبعين رسولا بسبعين نخلة ( خر 15 : 27 ، عد 33 : 9 ) ، كما زين بيت الله بالنخيل ( 1 مل 6 : 29 ) ، النخلة بجذورها الخفية العميقة تلتقى بينابيع المياة الحية ، وهى تقدم ثمرها ظافرا ونافعا لكثيرين خاصة فى المناطق المقفرة ... 
يفرح العريس بعروسه المثمرة ، فيصعد إلى النخلة ليجنى ثمارها ، أما أنواع الثمر فهى : 
-يرى ثدييها كعناقيد الكرم .... إنهما العهدان القديم والجديد ، .... 
-يرى أنفها كالتفاح ... وقد رأينا فى التفاح رمزا للتجسد الإلهى ، وكأنها تشتم على الدوام رائحة الإله المتجسد . 
-حلقها كالخمر الجيد ، يشير بكلمات الفرح المستمر ، المستساغة اللذيذة الطعم التى تجعل العريس نفسه أيضا يفرح لفرحها ، فتظهر علامات الفرح على شفتيه وأسنانه . 
إذ سمعت العروس وصف العريس ومديحه لها أجابته : أن كل ما قد وصفتنى به إنما هو منك ولك يا حبيبى . 




> مثال 5: 18-19 (وَافْرَحْ بِامْرَأَةِ
> شَبَابِكَ 19الظَّبْيَةِ الْمَحْبُوبَةِ
> وَالْوَعْلَةِ الزَّهِيَّةِ. لِيُرْوِكَ
> ثَدْيَاهَا فِي كُلِّ وَقْتٍ
> وَبِمَحَبَّتِهَا اسْكَرْ دَائِماً.)


 
اكمل القراءة يا عزيزي

Pro 5:16​
​
لاَ تَفِضْ يَنَابِيعُكَ إِلَى الْخَارِجِ سَوَاقِيَ مِيَاهٍ فِي الشَّوَارِعِ. 
Pro 5:17 لِتَكُنْ لَكَ وَحْدَكَ وَلَيْسَ لأَجَانِبَ مَعَكَ. 
Pro 5:18 لِيَكُنْ يَنْبُوعُكَ مُبَارَكاً وَافْرَحْ بِامْرَأَةِ شَبَابِكَ 
Pro 5:19 الظَّبْيَةِ الْمَحْبُوبَةِ وَالْوَعْلَةِ الزَّهِيَّةِ. لِيُرْوِكَ ثَدْيَاهَا فِي كُلِّ وَقْتٍ وَبِمَحَبَّتِهَا اسْكَرْ دَائِماً. 
Pro 5:20 فَلِمَاذَا تُفْتَنُ يَا ابْنِي بِأَجْنَبِيَّةٍ وَتَحْتَضِنُ غَرِيبَةً 
Pro 5:21 لأَنَّ طُرُقَ الإِنْسَانِ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ وَهُوَ يَزِنُ كُلَّ سُبُلِهِ. 
Pro 5:22 الشِّرِّيرُ تَأْخُذُهُ آثَامُهُ وَبِحِبَالِ خَطِيَّتِهِ يُمْسَكُ. ​Pro 5:23 إِنَّهُ يَمُوتُ مِنْ عَدَمِ الأَدَبِ وَبِفَرْطِ حُمْقِهِ يَتَهَوَّرُ.

*الظبية المحبوبة*​*
*​*
= ​*الله يعطي للعائلة التي تتقدس بطهارة
أن تفرح ويتبادل الزوج والزوجة الحب في فرح، والظبية أي الغزال رمزًا للخفة والجمال (نش ٥:٤،١٧ ) *الوعلة الزاهية= *هي أنثى الوعل وهو نوع من الغزلان يشبه الماعز ويمتاز بالرشاقة والمعنى أن الرجل يكون مكتفيًا بزوجته شاعرًا أنها أجمل زوجة في العالم . *ليروك ثدياها = *كناية عن المحبة والحنان . فالزوج الطاهر يفرح بمحبة زوجته ويكتفي بها *بمحبتها أسكر = *هو مجاز كناية عن فرط التمتع بالمحبة، مع شعور عميق بسعادة تغمر الكيان كله، ونلاحظ هنا حالة الشبع والرضا، مع حالة عدم الشبع في حالة الزنا فالماء المقدس يروي أما مياه العالم لا تشبع ولا تروي . ولنلاحظ أن الله يسمح بأن نأكل ونشبع من شجرة واحدة والطبيعة تقول أن هذا يكفي، ولكن الشهوة لن تكتفي أو تشبع ولو أكلت من كل الشجر . وما أجمل أن يعيش الزوجان في بيت صلاة، بيت بركة، بيت طهارة فأفراحهم ستكون أفراح حقيقية.​



> نشيد الإنشاد 1: 10-16 (10مَا أَجْمَلَ
> خَدَّيْكِ بِسُمُوطٍ وَعُنُقَكِ بِقَلاَئِدَ!
> ... 13صُرَّةُ الْمُرِّ حَبِيبِي لِي.
> بَيْنَ ثَدْيَيَّ يَبِيتُ. ... 15هَا أَنْتِ
> ...


 
تقطيف كالباقي:
*Son 1:1*​*
*​*
*نَشِيدُ الأَنَاشِيدِ الَّذِي لِسُلَيْمَانَ: 
Son 1:2 لِيُقَبِّلْنِي بِقُبْلاَتِ فَمِهِ لأَنَّ حُبَّكَ أَطْيَبُ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ. 
Son 1:3 لِرَائِحَةِ أَدْهَانِكَ الطَّيِّبَةِ. اسْمُكَ دُهْنٌ مُهْرَاقٌ لِذَلِكَ أَحَبَّتْكَ الْعَذَارَى. 
Son 1:4 اُجْذُبْنِي وَرَاءَكَ فَنَجْرِيَ. أَدْخَلَنِي الْمَلِكُ إِلَى حِجَالِهِ. نَبْتَهِجُ وَنَفْرَحُ بِكَ. نَذْكُرُ حُبَّكَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ. بِالْحَقِّ يُحِبُّونَكَ. 
Son 1:5 أَنَا سَوْدَاءُ وَجَمِيلَةٌ يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ كَخِيَامِ قِيدَارَ كَشُقَقِ سُلَيْمَانَ. 
Son 1:6 لاَ تَنْظُرْنَ إِلَيَّ لِكَوْنِي سَوْدَاءَ لأَنَّ الشَّمْسَ قَدْ لَوَّحَتْنِي. بَنُو أُمِّي غَضِبُوا عَلَيَّ. جَعَلُونِي نَاطُورَةَ الْكُرُومِ. أَمَّا كَرْمِي فَلَمْ أَنْطُرْهُ. 
Son 1:7 أَخْبِرْنِي يَا مَنْ تُحِبُّهُ نَفْسِي أَيْنَ تَرْعَى أَيْنَ تُرْبِضُ عِنْدَ الظَّهِيرَةِ. لِمَاذَا أَنَا أَكُونُ كَمُقَنَّعَةٍ عِنْدَ قُطْعَانِ أَصْحَابِكَ؟ 
Son 1:8 إِنْ لَمْ تَعْرِفِي أَيَّتُهَا الْجَمِيلَةُ بَيْنَ النِّسَاءِ فَاخْرُجِي عَلَى آثَارِ الْغَنَمِ وَارْعَيْ جِدَاءَكِ عِنْدَ مَسَاكِنِ الرُّعَاةِ. 
Son 1:9 لَقَدْ شَبَّهْتُكِ يَا حَبِيبَتِي بِفَرَسٍ فِي مَرْكَبَاتِ فِرْعَوْنَ. 
Son 1:10 مَا أَجْمَلَ خَدَّيْكِ بِسُمُوطٍ وَعُنُقَكِ بِقَلاَئِدَ! 
Son 1:11 نَصْنَعُ لَكِ سَلاَسِلَ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ مَعَ جُمَانٍ مِنْ فِضَّةٍ. 
Son 1:12 مَا دَامَ الْمَلِكُ فِي مَجْلِسِهِ أَفَاحَ نَارِدِينِي رَائِحَتَهُ. 
Son 1:13 صُرَّةُ الْمُرِّ حَبِيبِي لِي. بَيْنَ ثَدْيَيَّ يَبِيتُ. 
Son 1:14 طَاقَةُ فَاغِيَةٍ حَبِيبِي لِي فِي كُرُومِ عَيْنِ جَدْيٍ. 
Son 1:15 هَا أَنْتِ جَمِيلَةٌ يَا حَبِيبَتِي هَا أَنْتِ جَمِيلَةٌ. عَيْنَاكِ حَمَامَتَانِ. 
Son 1:16 هَا أَنْتَ جَمِيلٌ يَا حَبِيبِي وَحُلْوٌ وَسَرِيرُنَا أَخْضَرُ. ​Son 1:17 جَوَائِزُ بَيْتِنَا أَرْزٌ وَرَوَافِدُنَا سَرْوٌ.


*" ما أجمل خديك بسموط كحمامة ، وعنقك بقلائد ، نضع لك سلاسل من ذهب مع جامان من فضة ، ما دام الملك فى مجلسه ( على مائدته ) نش : 10 – 12 *
يمكننا أن نلخص ثمار الرعاية فى الآتى : 
( 1 ) يصير لها خدى حمامة ، أى تحمل روح الأتضاع مع العفة ، إذ حملت فى داخلها الروح القدس الذى يملأ حياتها الداخلية . 
( 2 ) يتزين عنقها بروح الطاعة ، ومواهب الروح القدس - وخدمة الآخرين . 
( 3 ) تتمتع بشبه الذهب ومرصعات الفضة ، أى الناموس والشريعة ، حتى تتمتع بالذهب ذاته أى " انجيل النعمة " أو " الحياة السماوية " . 

المسيا الملك 
ص1 ( 12 – 16 ) . 
أما وقد شبه العريس كنيسته بفرسه فى مركبات الخلاص ، يقودها بنفسه ، ويجتاز بها إلى ملكوته ، فإن الكنيسة أيضا تتطلع إليه كملك حارب عنها واتحد بها ليقيمها ملكة تجلس عن يمينه . 

" مادام الملك متكئا على مائدته أفاح ناردينى رائحته " ( نش 1 : 12 ) . 
إذ ملك ربنا يسوع المسيح بالصليب ، ساكبا حياته من أجلها ، تقدمت الملكة إليه ترد الحب بالحب ، فتقدم حياتها ناردينا خالصا ، تسكبه عليه ، فتفوح رائحته حيثما يكرز بالأنجيل . 
على مائدة الرب أو مذبحه يلتقى الملك بالملكة ، فتقدم الملكة ذبيحة الملك نفسه ، رائحة زكية مقبولة لدى الآب ، 
يقول القديس أغسطينوس : 
" أنتم فوق المائدة ! أنتم داخل الكأس ! " 
" ما دامت الكنيسة هى جسد ذاك الذى هو الرأس فإنها تتعلم أن تقدم نفسها ( تقدمة ) خلاله " . 
هكذا ما دام الملك متكئا على مائدته ، تجتمع به الملكة ، فتظهر فيها رائحة معرفته ( 2 كو 2 : 15 ) ، تقدم ناردين حبها له ، وتبذل حياتها من أجله ، كما بذل حياته عنها ... فتدخل معه إلى المر ، قائلة : 
" صرة المر حبيبى ( أبن اختى ) لى ، بين ثديى يبيت " ( نش 1 : 13 ) .
إن كان قد تألم لأجلها ومات لإغنها تتقدم إليه بالمر الذى يستخدم فى دهن المسحة وفى الأطياب ... تدخل معه إلى القبر تحمل المر لتكفين جسده . 
فى دعوة الملكة للملك نلاحظ الآتى : 
( 1 ) الملكة تحزم المر أثناء التقدمة وتغلق عليه " صرة المر " لتكون رائحته أقوى وأغلى ، عندئذ يقطن الملك فى قلبها حيث يجد راحته ، ويسكن فى حضنها . 
( 2 ) استخدمت الملكة عبارة " صرة المر حبيبى لى " لأنه حسب الشريعة كل شىء غير مربوط أو مغلق يكون دنسا ( عد 19 : 15 ) ، والنفس التى تلمس ما هو دنس تتدنس ، أما يسوع فليس فيه عيب قط ، ... تتلامس معه النفس فتتقدس . 
( 3 ) فى العهد القديم تعلق المرأة صورة مصغرة لزوجها الغائب علامة حبها وولائها له ، إذ تستقر الصورة على صدرها ، ومن هنا جاء هذا التعبير " بين ثديى يبيت " . 
والثديان إشارة إلى العهدين القديم والجديد ، منهما تتغذى الكنيسة . 

الطاقة الفاغية : ​
" طاقة فاغية حبيبى ( ابن أختى ) لى فى كروم عين جدى " ( نش 1 : 14 ) 
الطاقة الفاغية هى حزمة زهر الحناء ، التى تطبق العروس يدها عليها طوال الليلة السابقة لزفافها حتى تصير فى الصباح حمراء ، ذات رائحة طيبة ، وبهذا تتهيأ لعريسها ، وقد امتازت عين جدى بالحناء الطيبة الرائحة . 
إن كان الملك يمسك بصليبه كصولجان ملكه ، فإن الملكة تمسك بعريسها فى يدها وتطبق عليه فترتسم سماته وعلامة ملكه عليها ... أى تحمل اللون الأحمر . انها لن تكون ملكة ما لم تحمل علامات الصليب والبذل ، وتصير حمراء ، كعريسها ... هذا هو سر قوتها ، وسر عرسها وجمالها .. 
لهذا يناجيها الملك قائلا : 
" ها أنت جميلة يا حبيبتى ، 
ها أنت جميلة ، 
عيناك حمامتان " ( نش 1 : 15 ) . 
للمرة الثانية يدخل العريس الملك فى حوار مع عروسه ، فى المرة الأولى كان يحثها أن تتعرف على ذاتها وتدرك أنها " الجميلة بين النساء " ( نش 1 : 8 ) – أما الآن فهو يناجيها مؤكدا لها : أن سر جمالها هو قربها منه ، بعد أن أقترب هو منها ونزل إليها ، .. 
يرى السيد المسيح الملك فى الكنيسة جمالا لا يشيخ ، سره العينان الحمامتان ، فقد حل فيها الروح القدس ، الذى يظهر على شكل حمامة – ووهبها استنارة داخلية أو بصيرة روحية . لقد صارت الآن تفهم الكتب المقدسة حسب الروح وليس حسب الحرف ، صارت تدرك الأسرار الروحية فى الكتب المقدسة ، لأن الحمامة رمز للروح القدس . 

إذ صارت للنفس عينى حمامة ، تدخل معه فى اتحاد أعمق .... إذ تناجيه ، قائلة : 
" ها أنت جميل يا حبيبى وحلو ، 
وسريرنا أخضر ، 
جوائز ( عوارض ) بيتنا أرز ، 
وروافدنا ( السقف المائل ) سرو ... ( نش 1 : 16 ) 
يبدو أن الكنيسة ( العروس ) قد رأت جمال عريسها بأكثر قرب ، وأدركت بعينيها اللتين دعيتا " حمامتين " جمال كلمة الله وعذوبته ، فإنه بالحق لا يستطيع أحد أن يدرك أو يتعرف على عظمة سمو الكلمة ما لم يتقبل أولا عينى حمامة ، أى ينعم بالأدراك الروحى . 
" سريرنا أخضر " 
ما هو هذا السرير الذى ينسب للملك والملكة إلا الجسد الذى تستريح فيه النفس ، والذى يتقبل سكنى الرب فيه ؟ فجسدنا لم يعد بعد ثقلا على النفس ولا مقاوما لعمل الله ، لكنه تقدس وصار هيكلا للرب تستريح فيه نفوسنا ويفرح به الرب ، فيه يلتقى الله بالنفس البشرية ، وخلاله تنعم نفوسنا بالشركة مع الله ، ويكون لها ثمر الروح ... لذلك دعى أخضر ، أى مثمر ! . 

" جوائز بيتنا أرز ، وروافدنا سرو " 
تعرف شجرة السرو بقوتها العظيمة ورائحتها الجميلة ، 
والروافد أى الأسقف المائلة التى فوق المنزل لحمايته من الشمس والعواصف إنما أشارة إلى الأساقفة الذين يعملون بروح المسيح وإمكانياته للحفاظ على المؤمنين ، أما الجوائز ( العوارض ) التى خلالها يتماسك القصر كله فهم الكهنة الذين يخدمون لبنيان أولاد الله . 






> نشيد الإنشاد 3: 1-5 (1فِي اللَّيْلِ عَلَى
> فِرَاشِي طَلَبْتُ مَنْ تُحِبُّهُ
> نَفْسِي طَلَبْتُهُ فَمَا وَجَدْتُهُ.
> 2إِنِّي أَقُومُ وَأَطُوفُ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ
> ...


" فى الليل على فراشى طلبت من تحبه نفسى ، 
طلبته فما وجدته ، دعوته فما سمع لى ، 
أنى أقوم وأطوف فى المدينة ، فى الأسواق وفى الشوارع ، أطلب من تحبه نفسى ، طلبته فما وجدته ، وجدنى الحرس الطائف فى المدينة فقلت : أرأيتم من تحبه نفسى ؟ 
فما جاوزتهم إلا قليلا حتى وجدت من تحبه نفسى ، 
فأمسكته ولم أرخه حتى أدخلته بيت أمى وحجرة من حبلت بى ، 
أحلفكن يا بنات أورشليم بالظباء وبايائل ( قوى ) الحقل
ألا تيقظن الحبيب حتى يشاء " ( نش 3 : 1 – 5 ) . 
يمكننا تفسير هذا الحديث ، كحديث الكنيسة الجامعة لعريسها المسيح. 
حديث الكنيسة الجامعة 
حمل هذا الحديث الرمزى صورة حية لأحداث القيامة بالنسبة للكنيسة منذ أرتفع عريسها على الصليب فقد طلبته ثلاث مرات ولم تجده إلا فى المرة الأخيرة . 
ففى المرة الأولى طلبته " فى الليل " ، ولعل ذلك إشارة إلى الظلمة التى غطت الأرض فى لحظات الصليب ، إذ يقول الكتاب : " ومن الساعة السادسة كانت ظلمة على كل الأرض إلى الساعة التاسعة ، ونحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم ...... وإذا حجاب الهيكل قد انشق إلى أثنين من فوق إلى أسفل ، والأرض تزلزلت ، والصخور تشققت ، والقبور تفتحت وقام كثير من أجساد القديسين الراقدين " (متى 27 : 45 – 52 ). 
صار النهار ليلا ، وكانت ظلمة على كل الأرض ، ولم يستطع حتى التلاميذ أن يدركوا سر الخلاص فى ذلك الحين ...... إذ لم يكونوا بعد قد تمتعوا بالأستنارة . طلبوه وهم على فراشهم فما وجدوه ودعوه فلم يسمع لهم ، طلبوه وهم فى ظلمة الفكر الجسدانى البشرى ، وهم على فراشهم غير قادرين على الجهاد معه أو ادراك أسرار الروح ، فلم يجدوه لعلهم كانوا يتساءلون فى داخل أفكارهم : هل هذا هو المسيا المخلص ؟ ! أو على حد تعبير تلميذى عمواس فيما بعد : " كنا نرجو أنه المزمع أن يفدى اسرائيل " مر 24 : 20 . 
وفى المرة الثانية طلبته العروس ليلا ، هنا اشارة إلى حال التلاميذ بعدما دفن الرب ودخلوا العلية وتحول وقتهم كله إلى ليل ، إذ طلبوا الرب وهم خائفين والأبواب مغلقة . لقد كان الوقت سبتا ، انتهى لكنهم لم يذوقوا طعم الراحة ، ولا قدروا أن يستكينوا انما تحولت عليتهم إلى مدينة وتحولت أفكارهم وربما أحاديثهم معا إلى أسواق وشوارع ، يتساءلون كل فى داخله أو مع زملائه : وما نهاية الأمر ؟ ! بحثوا عنه فيما بينهم وهاجوا وماجوا فى أعماقهم ولا سلام ! . 
أما فى المرة الثالثة فقد تم البحث عنه فقد تم البحث عنه عند القبر الفارغ ، فقد خرجت مريم فجر الأحد والظلام باق لم تبال أن تسير فى الشوارع والأسواق حتى اجتازت إلى القبر ، لقد خرجت نيابة عن الكنيسة حزينة القلب وسألت الملاك بدموع عمن تحبه نفسها ، وما جاوزته قليلا حتى رأت الرب وألتصقت به ... لقد أمسكت به أولا لكنها إذ أرادت أن تبقى هكذا سألها أن تسرع وتخبر التلاميذ أن يلتقوا به فى الجليل .... وكأن القديسة مريم قد دخلت به إلى الكنيسة بيت أمها وحجرة من حبلت بها . 
أما حديث الكنيسة : " احلفن يا بنات أورشليم بالظباء وبأيائل الحقل ألا تيقظن الحبيب حتى يشاء " فهو حديث عتاب مملوء حبا موجه من الكنيسة المسيحية إلى جماعة اليهود . لقد سخروا بالعريس على الصليب قائلين : " إن كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب " مت 27 : 40 ، وكأن الكنيسة بعد أن دخلت إلى قيامته عادت تقول لبنات أورشليم : لماذا كنتن تستعجلن العريس أن يقوم ، أسألكن بحق الأنبياء " الظباء وأيائل الحقل " أن تتركن أياه ليقوم فى اليوم الثالث حيث شاء هكذا ! إن كان قد رقد على الصليب فراجعن النبوات واذكرن أنه يقوم متى شاء ! لقد عرفت الآن سر موته ودفنه ، انه مات عن قوة ، وقام ليقيمنا معه ! . 




> نشيد الإنشاد 4: 1-7 (1هَا أَنْتِ جَمِيلَةٌ
> يَا حَبِيبَتِي هَا أَنْتِ جَمِيلَةٌ!
> عَيْنَاكِ حَمَامَتَانِ مِنْ تَحْتِ
> نَقَابِكِ. شَعْرُكِ كَقَطِيعِ مِعْزٍ
> ...


 
" عيناك حمامتان من تحت نقابك ( صمتك ) " نش 4 : 1 
العينان جميلتان كعينى حمامة لأنها فى شبه حمامة الروح القدس التى نزلت من السماء ، أما كونهما تحت النقاب ، فذلك لأن أسرار الروح التى تعاينها عينى الكنيسة لا يستطيع العالم أن يفهمها أو يدركها ، فتيقى بالنسبة له كأنها تحت نقاب ! . 
ولعله وصف العينين أنهما تحت النقاب لأن المؤمنين مهما تمتعوا ببصيرة روحية فى هذا العالم ، لكنها تعتبر كما لو أنها تحت النقاب متى قورنت بالرؤيا فى الحياة الأبدية . 

" شعرك كقطيع معز رابض على جبل جلعاد " نش 4 : 2 
إن كان السيد المسيح هو رأس الكنيسة ، فإن الكنيسة هى الشعر المحيط بالرأس الذى يعيش عليه ، بدون الرأس لا تساوى شيئا ، ولا يكون لها وجود . 
هذا هو شعب المسيح ، انه كقطيع ماعز يرعى على جبل جلعاد العالى ، جبل كلمة الله المرتفعة التى تنطلق بقلوب أولاد الله نحو السماء . 
أما وصف القطيع أنه رابض على الجبل أى جالس يستريح فى كلمة الله بغير عجلة ، والمستقر تحت رعاية الله فى طمأنينة . 
ولماذا جبل جلعاد ؟ 
على جبل جلعاد ترآى الله للابان وحذره قائلا : " احترز من أن تكلم يعقوب بخير أو شر " تك 31 : 24 .... هكذا يشعر المؤمن بالطمأنينة ، لا يقدر أحد أن يمسه . 
امتازت منحدرات جبل جلعاد بوفرة العشب ، فصار مثلا لحياة الشبع . 
وقديما كان البلسان ينبت فى جلعاد ، يعرف برائحته العطرة التى طالما أطنب الشعراء والمؤرخون القدماء فى مدحه ، واستخدمه الأطباء فى شفاء الجروح والأمراض ، .. وكأنه على جبل جلعاد يعصب الطبيب الحقيقى – يسوع المسيح – جراحات شعبه ويشفى أمراضهم ببلسان دمه المبذول على الصليب . 

" أسنانك كقطيع الجزائر ( المجزوزة ) الصادرة من الغسل " نش 4 : 2 
لاق بالكنيسة أن يكون لها أسنان ، فقد نمت ونضجت ولم يعد يكفيها لبن التعليم ، انما تطلب دسمه ، تمضغه وتهضمه فى حياتها . 
بهذه الأسنان طلب الرب من بطرس الرسول أن يأكل الحيوانات بعد ذبحها ، ولا يقول عن شىء ما أنه نجس أو دنس . فالكنيسة تعمل على الدوام – خلال خدامها – لتقدم كلمة الخلاص للجميع ، تذبح نجاسات الشر وتمضغ الأمم الوثنيين وتمزق شرهم وأخطائهم حتى يصيروا أعضاء فى جسدها . 

" اللواتى كل واحدة متئم وليس فيهن عقيم " نش 4 : 2 
كان الله يرسل تلاميذه – أسنان الكنيسة – أثنين أثنين للكرازة ، لعله كى ينطق الواحد بكلمة الكرازة بينما يصلى له الآخر حتى تخرج الكلمة ممسوحة بالنعمة الإلهية . 
يمكننا القول بأن من تمتع بكلمة الخلاص عن طريق أسنان الكنيسة النقية ، أى خدامها الحقيقيين ، يلزمه ألا يبقى عقيما بل يلد أكثر من واحد ، أى يكون له ثمر مضاعف . يمتثل بالسامرية التى إذ سمعت صوت الرب وتلاقت معه داخليا نادت مدينة السامرة لكى يلتقوا به مثلها ، ولاوى أيضا الذى جمع زملاءه للتمتع بالمخلص . 

" شفتاك كسلكة من القرمز وفمك حلو " نش 4 : 3 
إن كان أعضاء الكنيسة جميعا ملتزمين بالثمر المضاعف فإن سر هذا " الشفتين اللتين كسلكة من القرمز والفم الحلو ، أى أن المؤمن ملتزم بالشهادة للمخلص خلال شفتيه وفمه ...

" خدك كفلقة رمانة تحت نقابك " نش 4 : 3 
كان ثوب رئيس الكهنة وأفوره تزين برمان مطرز ( خر 28 ) ، كما زين الهيكل فى مواضع مختلفة بمنحوتات على شكل الرمان ، هكذا يشير الرمان للزينة ، تتجمل به الكنيسة بكونها ثوب السيد المسيح رئيس الكهنة الأعظم ، والهيكل الذى يقطنه روحه القدوس . 
وقد خص الخد بالرمان ، لأن الخد يشير إلى ملامح الأنسان ، عليه تظهر علامات الفرح أو الحزن ، السلام أو الضيق ، فملامح الكنيسة جميلة ، مفرحة ومملوءة سلاما . 
قال " كفلقة رمانة " لكى يظهر ما بباطنها ، إذ هى مكتزة بالعصير الحلو الأحمر ، دائمة النضرة ، لا تعرف الضمور . 
أختار الرمانة لأنها مملوءة احمرارا ، سر جمالها هو دم السيد المسيح الذى يقدسها ، فلا يكون للدنس أثرا فى داخلها . 
وتحت نقابها لأن مجدها من الداخل ، من أسرارها وعذاباتها .... 

" عنقك كبرج داود المبنى للأسلحة ، 
ألف مجن ( درع ) علق عليه ، 
كلها أتراس جبابرة " نش 4 : 4 
غالبا ما يربط الرب جمال الكنيسة بجهادها حتى يفهم المؤمنون أن جمالهم فى المسيح يسوع سره أيضا جهادهم الروحى القانونى فلا يبقى خد الكنيسة جميلا كفلقة رمانة بدون العنق المنتصب كبرج داود المبنى للأسلحة ، أى بدون الأيمان الحى المستقيم غير المنحرف المرتبط بالجهاد . 
خلال هذا العنق ، الذى هو الأيمان ، يرتفع وجه الكنيسة إلى السماء فيشرق الرب عليه بنوره ، يجعلها تعيش مستقيمة ، ليست كالمرأة المنحنية نحو الأرض ( لو 13 : 11 – 16 ) ، بل منتصبة ترى فى الله سر قوتها وجهادها ، تسمعه يقول لها " أنا ترس لك " تك 15 : 1 ، خلاله تحتمى من كل سهام العدو الملتهبة نارا ( أف 6 : 16 ) . 

" ثدياك كخشفتى ظبية توأمان ، يرعيان بين السوسن ، إلى أن يفيح النهار وتنهزم الظلام أذهب إلى جبل المر وتل اللبان " نش 4 : 5 ، 6 
إن كان السيد المسيح يظهر للكنيسة متمنطقا عند ثدييه بمنطقة من ذهب ( رو 1 : 13 ) إذ يقدم العهدين القديم والجديد كثديين ترضعهما الكنيسة وتتقوت بهما ، فإن الكنيسة أيضا وهى كنيسة المسيح صار لها هذان العهدان كثديين يتقوت بهما أولادها . 
أمام هذا المديح الذى صار للعروس من جهة بصيرتها الداخلية واحتشامها وجهادها فى وحدة الروح وعملها الكرازى وخصوبتها ودقتها وإيمانها وتمسكها بكلمة الله ... تعلن العروس لعريسها أن سر هذا كله هو صليب العريس وقيامته ، لهذا تتعهد أمامه أن تذهب معه إلى جبل المر تدخل معه حياة الألم ، وتدفن معه فى القبر كما تذهب معه إلى تل اللبان لتحيا كل أيام غربتها فى صلاة دائمة حتى يفيح نهار الأبدية وتنهزم ظلال الزمن . 
وتكون اجابة العريس المتوقعة : 
" كللك جميل يا حبيبتى ، ليس فيك عيبة " نش 4 : 7 
كأنه يختم حديثه بالقول : أنه يطول الحديث عن وصف جمال من خرجت معه إلى شركة آلامه ودخلت معى فى حياة الصلاة والشركة ، أنى ألمس فيك كل جمال ، لأن حبى لك يخفى كل ضعفاتك ، ودمى يستر كل خطاياك ، مبررا كل جمال أزينك به ، فلا أرى فيك عيبا قط . 




> نشيد الإنشاد 8: 1-4 (1لَيْتَكَ كَأَخٍ لِي
> الرَّاضِعِ ثَدْيَيْ أُمِّي فَأَجِدَكَ
> فِي الْخَارِجِ وَأُقَبِّلَكَ وَلاَ
> يُخْزُونَنِي. 2وَأَقُودُكَ وَأَدْخُلُ
> ...


 
" ليتك كأخ لى الراضع ثدييى أمى ، 
فأجدك فى الخارج ، وأقبلك ، ولا يخزوننى ، 
وأقودك وأدخل بك بيت أمى ، وحجرة من حبلت بى ، 
وأنت تعلمنى ، 
فأسقيك من الخمر الممزوجة من سلاف رمانى " ( نش 8 : 1 ، 2 ) 
إن كان هذا الأصحاح فى جوهره حديث عن الخدمة ، فإن أساس الخدمة وأساسها تمتع الخادم أولا بعريس الكنيسة ، حتى متى ألتقى بأخوته يشتمون فيه رائحة " الحياة " يتقبلون العضوية فى الكنيسة جسد المسيح الحى . 
لعل سر دعوتها له برجاء " ليتك كأخ لى ... " إنما تعلن عن شهوة كنيسة العهد القديم التى كانت تنظر إلى الله كمن هو فى الخارج ، إذ تقول " أجدك فى الخارج " ، تطلب إليه أن ينزل إلى جنس البشر ولا يبقى منعزلا ، بل يصير أخا بكرا باشتراكه معنا فى طبيعتنا وحلوله فى وسطنا ، فنستطيع أن نتعرف عليه ، ونقبله بقبلات العبادة العلنية ، وندخل به إلى حياتنا الداخلية . 
الخادم الحقيقى يبقى على الدوام فى الكنيسة – بيت أمه – عند قدمى المخلص يطلب أن يتعلم ، حتى إن دعى " معلما " أو " أبا " لكثيرين . 
تعود وتؤكد العروس اتحادها بعريسها وتعلقها به فتردد ما سبق أن قالته قبلا : 
" شماله تحت رأسى ، ويمينه تعانقنى ، أحلفكن يا بنات أورشليم بأيائل الحقل ألا تيقظن ولا تنبهن الحبيب حتى يشاء " ( نش 8 : 3 ،4 ) . 
إنها ذات الكلمات التى نطقت بها حين أعلنت أنها " مجروحة حبا " ، لعلها أرادت هنا أن تؤكد أنها وإن قدمت حياتها للخدمة ، لكنها فى هذا لا توقف شركتها معه وانشغالها به .... بل تؤكد إنه لن تسمح بشىء أو أحد أن يعوق اتحادها به ، فالخدمة الحية لا تلهى الخادم عن مسيحه بل بالحق تدخل به إلى أعماق أكثر فى الحياة معه . 



> نشيد الإنشاد 8: 8-10 (8لَنَا أُخْتٌ
> صَغِيرَةٌ لَيْسَ لَهَا ثَدْيَانِ. فَمَاذَا
> نَصْنَعُ لِأُخْتِنَا فِي يَوْمٍ
> تُخْطَبُ؟ 9إِنْ تَكُنْ سُوراً فَنَبْنِي
> ...


 
لنا أخت صغيرة ليس لها ثديان ، فماذا نصنع لأختنا فى يوم تخطب ؟ ! 
أن تكن سورا فنبنى عليها برج فضة ، وأن تكن بابا فنحصرها بألواح أرز ، 
أنا سور وثديى كبرجين ، 
حينئذ كنت فى أعينهم كواجدة سلامة " نش 8 : 8 – 10 
هذه العبارات البسيطة تحمل دستورا لحياة الخدمة تتلخص بنوده فى النقاط التالية : 
( 1 ) ادراك مركز غير المؤمنين بالنسبة للكنيسة ، انهم يمثلون الأخت الصغيرة ، هى أخت للعريس كما للعروس ، .... قد تخطىء الأخت الصغرى فى حق الكبرى ، فلتحتملها الثانية لأنها الكبرى . 
( 2 ) عمل الكبرى تقديم العهدين ( الثديين ) أى كلمة الله للأخت الصغرى ، هذا هو عمل الكنيسة الأنجيلى ، تقديم كلمة الله الحية لكل انسان . 
( 3 ) ماذا تفعل الكنيسة للأخت الصغرى وقد طلبها العريس كخاطب وها هى بلا ثديين ؟ ! لتعاملها بكل عطف وحب ، فلا تعيرها وتجرح مشاعرها وإنما تترفق بها وتقدم لها كل امكانية ، فإن كانت الصغرى سورا تبنى عليها برجا فضيا ، وإن تكن بابا تحصرها بألواح الأرز ، أنها تسندها بالعمل الأيجابى . 
تقدم الأخت الكبرى نفسها وحياتها للصغرى ، فتقول لها ان كنتى فى حاجة إلى سور يحوط حولك وبرجين يرتفعان بك .. فأنا فى خدمتك " أنا سور وثدييى كبرجين " إقبلى السيد المسيح الذى فى داخلى سورا لك وكتابى المقدس ثديين يشبعانك .

نفس الرد موجود في اكثر من موضوع اخر
فلو كنت فعلا تبحث عن الاجابة لبحثت عنها في المنتدى و وجدتها!

ازيك بقى؟​


----------



## برنابا01 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*

سلملي على الرمزية

يعني في الفاظ جنسية ولا لا
جاوب على قد السؤال
هل يوجد الفاظ جنسية في المسيحية ام لا
ام تقعد تفسر النصوص 
انا تفسير النصوص ومعناه الرمزي ما بيهمني و سبتو الكم

اه   بالمناسبة الى ماي روك وحدة (بتعرف الي عندي  من معرفة  في يوم فقط يعادل فهمك طول عمرك )


----------



## My Rock (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*



برنابا01 قال:


> سلملي على الرمزية


 
أتأدب شوي يا مسلم و بلاش الكلام السوقي



> يعني في الفاظ جنسية ولا لا
> جاوب على قد السؤال


 
جاوبنا و قلنا لك لا و شرحنا لك النصوص

و تاليها؟


----------



## برنابا01 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*



My Rock قال:


> أتأدب شوي يا مسلم و بلاش الكلام السوقي
> 
> 
> 
> ...



للمرة المليون  
يا مي روك بنقلك كون معتدل في ردودك وما في داعي للسخرة 
واذا كنت  رجل لا تحذف هذة المداخلة

الادب احنا بنعرفة اكثر من اي شخص اخر  على الاقل نلتزم فيه بوازع ديني 

عرفت شو ....... بعدين 
انت تقول لا يوجد الفاظ ذات دلالة جنسية

لاحظ نحن نسائل عن الفاظ ولا يهمنى التفسير 

اذا بماذا تفسر النصوص التالية: من سفر نشيد الانشاد

*2لِيُقَبِّلْنِي بِقُبْلاَتِ فَمِهِ، *لأَنَّ حُبَّكَ أَطْيَبُ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ

12مَا دَامَ الْمَلِكُ فِي مَجْلِسِهِ أَفَاحَ نَارِدِينِي رَائِحَتَهُ. *13صُرَّةُ الْمُرِّ حَبِيبِي لِي. بَيْنَ ثَدْيَيَّ يَبِيتُ*. 14طَاقَةُ فَاغِيَةٍ حَبِيبِي لِي فِي كُرُومِ عَيْنِ جَدْيٍ.

النص الكامل:

Son 7:1




مَا أَجْمَلَ رِجْلَيْكِ بِالنَّعْلَيْنِ يَا بِنْتَ الْكَرِيمِ! دَوَائِرُ فَخْذَيْكِ مِثْلُ الْحَلِيِّ صَنْعَةِ يَدَيْ صَنَّاعٍ.  
*اليس هذا جنس يعني ايش معنى فخذ للبنت ليس له دلالة جنسية*Son 7:2 سُرَّتُكِ كَأْسٌ مُدَوَّرَةٌ لاَ يُعْوِزُهَا شَرَابٌ مَمْزُوجٌ. بَطْنُكِ صُبْرَةُ حِنْطَةٍ مُسَيَّجَةٌ بِالسَّوْسَنِ. 
*هنا اليس وصف للبطن يعني كيف شاف البطن *
Son 7:3 ثَدْيَاكِ كَخِشْفَتَيْنِ تَوْأَمَيْ ظَبْيَةٍ.       هنا الثدي ليكون للرضاعة 
Son 7:4 عُنُقُكِ كَبُرْجٍ مِنْ عَاجٍ. عَيْنَاكِ كَالْبِرَكِ فِي حَشْبُونَ عِنْدَ بَابِ بَثِّ رَبِّيمَ. أَنْفُكِ كَبُرْجِ لُبْنَانَ النَّاظِرِ تُجَاهَ دِمَشْقَ. 
Son 7:5 رَأْسُكِ عَلَيْكِ مِثْلُ الْكَرْمَلِ وَشَعْرُ رَأْسِكِ كَأُرْجُوَانٍ. مَلِكٌ قَدْ أُسِرَ بِالْخُصَلِ. 
Son 7:6 مَا أَجْمَلَكِ وَمَا أَحْلاَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْحَبِيبَةُ بِاللَّذَّاتِ! 
Son 7:7 قَامَتُكِ هَذِهِ شَبِيهَةٌ بِالنَّخْلَةِ وَثَدْيَاكِ بِالْعَنَاقِيدِ. 

*شوفو شبه القامة بالنخلة والثديين بالعناقيد 
وسوف يصعد على النخلة اي القامة ويمسك بالثديين اي العنقودين*
*Son 7:8 قُلْتُ: «إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى النَّخْلَةِ وَأُمْسِكُ بِعُذُوقِهَا». وَتَكُونُ ثَدْيَاكِ كَعَنَاقِيدِ الْكَرْمِ وَرَائِحَةُ أَنْفِكِ كَالتُّفَّاحِ *Son 7:9 وَحَنَكُكِ كَأَجْوَدِ الْخَمْرِ. لِحَبِيبِي السَّائِغَةُ الْمُرَقْرِقَةُ السَّائِحَةُ عَلَى شِفَاهِ النَّائِمِينَ. 
Son 7:10 أَنَا لِحَبِيبِي وَإِلَيَّ اشْتِيَاقُهُ. 
Son 7:11 تَعَالَ يَا حَبِيبِي لِنَخْرُجْ إِلَى الْحَقْلِ وَلْنَبِتْ فِي الْقُرَى. 
Son 7:12 لِنُبَكِّرَنَّ إِلَى الْكُرُومِ لِنَنْظُرَ هَلْ أَزْهَرَ الْكَرْمُ؟ هَلْ تَفَتَّحَ الْقُعَالُ؟ هَلْ نَوَّرَ الرُّمَّانُ؟ هُنَالِكَ أُعْطِيكَ حُبِّي. 
Son 7:13 اَللُّفَّاحُ يَفُوحُ رَائِحَةً وَعِنْدَ أَبْوَابِنَا كُلُّ النَّفَائِسِ مِنْ جَدِيدَةٍ وَقَدِيمَةٍ ذَخَرْتُهَا لَكَ يَا حَبِيبِي.





مثال 5: 18-19 (وَافْرَحْ بِامْرَأَةِ 
شَبَابِكَ 19الظَّبْيَةِ الْمَحْبُوبَةِ 
وَالْوَعْلَةِ الزَّهِيَّةِ. لِيُرْوِكَ 
ثَدْيَاهَا فِي كُلِّ وَقْتٍ 
وَبِمَحَبَّتِهَا اسْكَرْ دَائِماً.)

*وهنا لم اجد اشارة على ان الطرفان زوجان*

*يعني هذا كله لايوجد به اشارة جنسية*

طب الاشارة الجنسية كيف تكون يعني علمونا كيف تكون حتى نفهم متى تكون اشارة جنسية ومتى لا تكون


----------



## قمر الزمان (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*



Christian Knight قال:


> *الباب الأول
> سفر نشيد الأناشيد
> والشعر الصوفى الروحى​
> 
> ...





كرستين صديقى هل انتقلت من المسيحية الى الصوفية وهل هذا كلام الرب ام كلام شعراء يا استاذى


----------



## برنابا01 (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*

لسى ما في حدا 
يقر ويعترف ان الكتاب المقدس يحتوي على الفاظ لها دلاله جنسية بحتة
وكل ردكم مركز على ان له تفسير رمزي 
احنا ماسالناكم عن التفسير 
احنا سالنا هل يوجد الفاظ جنسية في المسيحية 

وبعدين................
الى الشخص الذي يتشدق ويتحدث عن الصوفية 

و ما الجديد   هل الكتاب المقدس يعتبر كتاب صوفي حتى تبرر
وبعدين هل رابعة العدوية تاخذها كمثال طبعا هذا الكلام مردود

اما بالنسبة للاسلام اتحدى اي شخص فيكم ان يعطيني ولو نص واحد فيه مثل هذا الفحش في الكلام 
هناك شي اسمه وصف وتشبيه ولكن يجب ان يكون محتشم ليس كما نرى في شفر نشيد الانشاد والامثال وحزقيال


----------



## برنابا01 (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*



برنابا01 قال:


> لسى ما في حدا
> يقر ويعترف ان الكتاب المقدس يحتوي على الفاظ لها دلاله جنسية بحتة
> وكل ردكم مركز على ان له تفسير رمزي
> احنا ماسالناكم عن التفسير
> ...



تابع للحديث الاول

ويا من تتحدث عن رابعة هل كلامها قرآن  يعني هل كلامها يعتبر من كلام الله (حاشى لله)

انا اتحدث عن الكلام الذي تعتبرونه موحى من الروح القدس
بانه ممتلىء بالفاظ لها دلالة جنسية


----------



## My Rock (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*



برنابا01 قال:


> احنا سالنا هل يوجد الفاظ جنسية في المسيحية


 
و اجبناك اكثر من مرة يا صديقي
مقصد الثديين في الخلق هو للرضاعة و ذكرها ايضا بهذا المعنى و ليست للمعنى الجنسي, و كذلك الامر مع الامر مع الفخذ للانتصاب و الرقبة الطويلة للمعاينة

كم مرة تريد نكررها حتى تفهم؟ ولا مقرر انك مش راح تفهم؟


----------



## برنابا01 (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*



My Rock قال:


> و اجبناك اكثر من مرة يا صديقي
> مقصد الثديين في الخلق هو للرضاعة و ذكرها ايضا بهذا المعنى و ليست للمعنى الجنسي, و كذلك الامر مع الامر مع الفخذ للانتصاب و الرقبة الطويلة للمعاينة
> 
> كم مرة تريد نكررها حتى تفهم؟ ولا مقرر انك مش راح تفهم؟


 
هل انا من لا يريد ان يفهم 
اجبني هل هذا النص في سفر نشيد الانشاد يعني رضاعة
Son 7:6 مَا أَجْمَلَكِ وَمَا أَحْلاَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْحَبِيبَةُ بِاللَّذَّاتِ! 
Son 7:7 قَامَتُكِ هَذِهِ شَبِيهَةٌ بِالنَّخْلَةِ وَثَدْيَاكِ بِالْعَنَاقِيدِ. 
شوفو شبه القامة بالنخلة والثديين بالعناقيد 
وسوف يصعد على النخلة اي القامة ويمسك بالثديين اي العنقودين
Son 7:8 قُلْتُ: «إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى النَّخْلَةِ وَأُمْسِكُ بِعُذُوقِهَا». وَتَكُونُ ثَدْيَاكِ كَعَنَاقِيدِ الْكَرْمِ وَرَائِحَةُ أَنْفِكِ كَالتُّفَّاحِ

يعني يا اما انك لا تعرف كيف هي المعاشرة الجنسية تتم يا اما انك تتهرب من الاجابة و الاعتراف


----------



## My Rock (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*



برنابا01 قال:


> هل انا من لا يريد ان يفهم
> اجبني هل هذا النص في سفر نشيد الانشاد يعني رضاعة
> Son 7:6 مَا أَجْمَلَكِ وَمَا أَحْلاَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْحَبِيبَةُ بِاللَّذَّاتِ!




الظاهر يا صديقي انك لم تقرأ تفاسير ردي الاخير, فلا عجب لماذا التكرار!
لنأخذ النص عدد عدد
العدد 6 يقول ما اجمل و وا احلى ما العيب في ذلك و ما الجنسي في ذلك؟
الا يقول الزوج لزوجته ما احلاك و ما اجملك؟ اين التعبير الجنسي في ذلك؟
هل انت كمسلم تثار شهوتك لو سمعت زوج ينادي زوجته بالجميلة؟






> Son 7:7 قَامَتُكِ هَذِهِ شَبِيهَةٌ بِالنَّخْلَةِ وَثَدْيَاكِ بِالْعَنَاقِيدِ.
> شوفو شبه القامة بالنخلة والثديين بالعناقيد
> وسوف يصعد على النخلة اي القامة ويمسك بالثديين اي العنقودين


 
عليك نور
النص نفسه يشبه القامة بالنخلة و الثديان بالعناقيد, يعني النص نفسه يشبه و يوضح ان الوصف هذا تشبيهي
فهوذا قد ظهرت قامة الكنيسة ، إنها كالنخلة تمتاز بطولها واستقامتها ... لقد ارتفعت لتبلغ ملء قامة المسيح ( أف 4 : 13 ) ، وكما يقول المرتل : " الصديق كالنخلة يزهو ، كالأرز فى لبنان ينمو " ( مز 92 : 12 ) ، لهذا رمز للسبعين رسولا بسبعين نخلة ( خر 15 : 27 ، عد 33 : 9 ) ، كما زين بيت الله بالنخيل ( 1 مل 6 : 29 ) ، النخلة بجذورها الخفية العميقة تلتقى بينابيع المياة الحية ، وهى تقدم ثمرها ظافرا ونافعا لكثيرين خاصة فى المناطق المقفرة 





> Son 7:8 قُلْتُ: «إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى النَّخْلَةِ وَأُمْسِكُ بِعُذُوقِهَا». وَتَكُونُ ثَدْيَاكِ كَعَنَاقِيدِ الْكَرْمِ وَرَائِحَةُ أَنْفِكِ كَالتُّفَّاحِ


 
ما هي ثمار النخلة؟ اليست العناقيد؟
العريس يصعد النخلة ليجني ثمارها التي هي عناقيدها
يفرح العريس بعروسه المثمرة ، فيصعد إلى النخلة ليجنى ثمارها ، أما أنواع الثمر فهى : 
-يرى ثدييها كعناقيد الكرم .... إنهما العهدان القديم والجديد ، .... 
-يرى أنفها كالتفاح ... وقد رأينا فى التفاح رمزا للتجسد الإلهى ، وكأنها تشتم على الدوام رائحة الإله المتجسد . 
-حلقها كالخمر الجيد ، يشير بكلمات الفرح المستمر ، المستساغة اللذيذة الطعم التى تجعل العريس نفسه أيضا يفرح لفرحها ، فتظهر علامات الفرح على شفتيه وأسنانه .

فشبه القامة بالنخلة و الثدييان بالنخلة, اي ان كل الكلام تشبيهي يا صديقي , فمن ثمار الثديين هي الرضاعة 

فأين التشبيه بعملية المعاشرة الجنسية؟ هل الامساك بعذوق النخلة هو جزء من عملية المعاشرة الجنيسة يا عاقل؟

:yaka:


----------



## برنابا01 (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*



My Rock قال:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> الظاهر يا صديقي انك لم تقرأ تفاسير ردي الاخير, فلا عجب لماذا التكرار!
> لنأخذ النص عدد عدد
> ...



بالله عليك انت مقتنع بحكيك يعني الثديين للرضاعة ولا هما العهد القديم والعهد الجديد

وانت تقول


*الظاهر يا صديقي انك لم تقرأ تفاسير ردي الاخير, فلا عجب لماذا التكرار!
لنأخذ النص عدد عدد
العدد 6 يقول ما اجمل و وا احلى ما العيب في ذلك و ما الجنسي في ذلك؟
الا يقول الزوج لزوجته ما احلاك و ما اجملك؟ اين التعبير الجنسي في ذلك؟
هل انت كمسلم تثار شهوتك لو سمعت زوج ينادي زوجته بالجميلة؟*

*ارني اين قال النص انهما زوجان فهو لم يحدد انها زوجة او عشيقة او حبيبة اذا كل الاحتمالات موجودة*


*وانت تعترف ان التشبيه للجسد( القامة) بالنخلة والثديين بالعناقيد كونك قلت*

*عليك نور
النص نفسه يشبه القامة بالنخلة و الثديان بالعناقيد, يعني النص نفسه يشبه و يوضح ان الوصف هذا تشبيهي
فهوذا قد ظهرت قامة الكنيسة ، إنها كالنخلة تمتاز بطولها واستقامتها*

يعني ارسيلك على بر هل حبيب يتحدث مع حبيبة  ام يتحدث عن الكنيسة
فلو كان يتحدث عن مكان عبادة لذكلر ذلك بوضوح كونه مذكور في مكان اخر بوضوح داخل الكتاب المقدس
بس الامر  الذي يحدث انك تبرر وتبرر وتفسر الالفاظ تفسير رمزي


باختصار اعود واكررسؤالي 
ورجاء لا اريد اي تفسير فقط لنطلع على النص ولا علاقة لنا بما يعنيه لكم 

هل النص نص جنسي ام لا حين يقول ويتحدث عن القامة والتسلق عليها والامساك بالثديين ويذكر الفخذين والبطن وبالإضافة الى القبلات والاحضان 
هل هذاة الفاظ جنسية ام لا 

اجب بدون تفسير يعني اقرا النص بتجرد


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*



برنابا01 قال:


> بالله عليك انت مقتنع بحكيك يعني الثديين للرضاعة ولا هما العهد القديم والعهد الجديد


 
الرضاعة هنا اشارة الى العهد القديم و الجديد الذي يرضع منه المؤمن في حياته الايمانية
فهي المغذي الروحي للمؤمن بكون العهدين كلمة الله الحية

*



ارني اين قال النص انهما زوجان فهو لم يحدد انها زوجة او عشيقة او حبيبة اذا كل الاحتمالات موجودة

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اليس الاجدر بك ان تقرأ سفر نشيد الانشاد كاملا لتعرف من هي الحبيبة؟
لنرى مع بعض من الاصحاح 4 و العدد 8 الى 12

Son 4:8​​ هَلُمِّي مَعِي مِنْ لُبْنَانَ يَا عَرُوسُ مَعِي مِنْ لُبْنَانَ! انْظُرِي مِنْ رَأْسِ أَمَانَةَ مِنْ رَأْسِ شَنِيرَ وَحَرْمُونَ مِنْ خُدُورِ الأُسُودِ مِنْ جِبَالِ النُّمُورِ. 
Son 4:9 قَدْ سَبَيْتِ قَلْبِي يَا أُخْتِي الْعَرُوسُ. قَدْ سَبَيْتِ قَلْبِي بِإِحْدَى عَيْنَيْكِ بِقَلاَدَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْ عُنُقِكِ. 
Son 4:10 مَا أَحْسَنَ حُبَّكِ يَا أُخْتِي الْعَرُوسُ! كَمْ مَحَبَّتُكِ أَطْيَبُ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ وَكَمْ رَائِحَةُ أَدْهَانِكِ أَطْيَبُ مِنْ كُلِّ الأَطْيَابِ! 
Son 4:11 شَفَتَاكِ يَا عَرُوسُ تَقْطُرَانِ شَهْداً. تَحْتَ لِسَانِكِ عَسَلٌ وَلَبَنٌ وَرَائِحَةُ ثِيَابِكِ كَرَائِحَةِ لُبْنَانَ. 
Son 4:12 أُخْتِي الْعَرُوسُ جَنَّةٌ مُغْلَقَةٌ عَيْنٌ مُقْفَلَةٌ يَنْبُوعٌ مَخْتُومٌ.​
* 



> يعني ارسيلك على بر هل حبيب يتحدث مع حبيبة ام يتحدث عن الكنيسة
> 
> فلو كان يتحدث عن مكان عبادة لذكلر ذلك بوضوح كونه مذكور في مكان اخر بوضوح داخل الكتاب المقدس


 
سبق و ذكرت في ردي على جميع شبهاتك الذي للاسف لم تقرأ منه شيئا
ذكرت لك النصوص تتكلم عن عريس و عروس و هي تشير الى الكنيسة و المسيح كو المسيح هو العريس و الكنيسة هي عروسته كتشبيه رمزي
راجع معي افسس الاصحاح 5 
Eph 5:22​​ أَيُّهَا النِّسَاءُ اخْضَعْنَ لِرِجَالِكُنَّ كَمَا لِلرَّبِّ، 
Eph 5:23 لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ هُوَ رَأْسُ الْمَرْأَةِ كَمَا أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضاً رَأْسُ الْكَنِيسَةِ، وَهُوَ مُخَلِّصُ الْجَسَدِ. 
Eph 5:24 وَلَكِنْ كَمَا تَخْضَعُ الْكَنِيسَةُ لِلْمَسِيحِ، كَذَلِكَ النِّسَاءُ لِرِجَالِهِنَّ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. 
Eph 5:25 أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، أَحِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً الْكَنِيسَةَ وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِهَا، 
Eph 5:26 لِكَيْ يُقَدِّسَهَا، مُطَهِّراً إِيَّاهَا بِغَسْلِ الْمَاءِ بِالْكَلِمَةِ، ​*Eph 5:27​* لِكَيْ يُحْضِرَهَا لِنَفْسِهِ كَنِيسَةً مَجِيدَةً، لاَ دَنَسَ فِيهَا وَلاَ غَضْنَ أَوْ شَيْءٌ مِنْ مِثْلِ ذَلِكَ، بَلْ تَكُونُ مُقَدَّسَةً وَبِلاَ عَيْبٍ. ​Eph 5:28 كَذَلِكَ يَجِبُ عَلَى الرِّجَالِ أَنْ يُحِبُّوا نِسَاءَهُمْ كَأَجْسَادِهِمْ. مَنْ يُحِبُّ امْرَأَتَهُ يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ.



> بس الامر الذي يحدث انك تبرر وتبرر وتفسر الالفاظ تفسير رمزي


 
و النص نفسه نص تشبيهي, فهي يشبه القامة بالنخلة و الثديين بالعناقيد





> هل النص نص جنسي ام لا حين يقول ويتحدث عن القامة والتسلق عليها والامساك بالثديين ويذكر الفخذين والبطن وبالإضافة الى القبلات والاحضان
> هل هذاة الفاظ جنسية ام لا


 
النص لم يذكر الامساك بالثديين بل الامساك بعذوق النخلة
و ذكر الثديين و الفخذين و البطن لا يوجد فيه شئ جنسي, فاللن خلق كل هذه الاشياء بحسب مشيئته الصالحة لا للفساد و الشهوة الجنسية الساقطة , فلو ذكر الانتصاب و القامة الطويلة فهو لقصد مشيئته

فلو كان في اي مجتمع من المجتمعات تحريم اظهار الفم او لفضه, هل يحرم ذلك ذكر الله للفم؟
كونك مسلم تشتعل شهوتك الجنسية بسماع كلمة ثدي التي خلقها الله لغرض الرضاعة و الرجلين للانتصاب, فهذا لا يعيب كلمة الله بشئ, لن الغرض من كلمة الله شرحناه كثر من مرة يا صديقي

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ابو زياد (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لخروج العضو عن جوهر الموضوع*


----------



## My Rock (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*

يا ابو زياد, اتعلم النظام انت الاخر
بلاش تطلع عن الموضوع
تعلموا النظام يا مسلمين


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية الفاظ لها دلالة جنسية*



alkobtan قال:


> (حزقيال23: 1) يا ابن آدم: كان هناك امرأتان ابنتا أم واحدة وزنتا بمصر في صباهما زنتا. هناك دغدغت ثدييهما وهناك تزعزعت ترائب عذرتهما. واسمهما اهولة الكبيرة وأهوليبا أختها. ​



*يا عينى على التدليس الاسلامى

فين بقية النص ايها المسلم المدلس مثل رسولك؟

اسمحلى بكل سرور افضح تدليسك امام المنتدى لان النص يقول

Eze 23:4  وَاسْمُهُمَا: أُهُولَةُ الْكَبِيرَةُ, وَأُهُولِيبَةُ أُخْتُهَا. وَكَانَتَا لِي, وَوَلَدَتَا بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ. وَاسْمَاهُمَا: السَّامِرَةُ أُهُولَةُ, وَأُورُشَلِيمُ أُهُولِيبَةُ. 

وطبعا حضرتك حذفت بقية النص لان الجملة الثانية تنسف ادعاءك بالكامل لانها توضح ان اهولة واهوليبة هما مملكتى السامرة واسرائيل يعنى لا فى عاهرتان ولا يحزنون وكنت فاكر اننا مش هناخد بالنا.

عموما نكتفى هذه المرة بفضحك امام المنتدى لكن لو تكررت مرة اخرى فسيتم حذف رسائلك.*


----------

